# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Kittys Log

## KittyO1

Ive decided to finally do a log on here! Need to motivation and accountability! Progress has been slow for me for a while. It gets mentally exhausting sometimes because I feel like Im not progressing but looking back, I can see the changes. 

I started this journey over 200lbs and never touching a weight. Lost about 75lbs, most by not eating, got in the gym and fell in love with lifting! Years of very low calories and no plan in the gym or knowledge of nutrition, I didnt accomplish much. I started reading, asking questions, and learning...things started to change and progress. I ran my first bulk in 2010 and since then, I have continued to put on muscle and lose very little fat regardless of what I do. I do however have an autoimmune thyroid disease that plays a big role in this.

Anyways, on with the good stuff! 

Training schedule is 4 days of lifting M,T,Th, 
& Fri. (Upper/Lower split) 
Most days, training is high density but I do occasionally switch it up depending on if training alone and unable to really do giant sets. 

Most days I have a whopping 45 mins to get in and out of the gym so I try to pack in as much as possible! I can usually get back to do a little cardio before work. (About 20 mins) 

Nutrition- I just switched from IF back to the 4-5 meals a day. Weekends more like 2 possibly 3 meals but calories/macros stay the same. 
150p/150c/60f= 1740calories 

Currently, Im trying to work my calories back up to 1800. I had gotten down to 1300 calories. Gotta revamp before I loose my mind!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Ha ha. Glad you are back. Now start killing it.  :Smilie:

----------


## KittyO1

Monday
Up 4:20 am. Gym from 5-5:45am & cardio 6:35-6:55
Warmup bench/rows- 6 mins

Giant set 1 - 4 rounds 
*as many rounds as possible in 12 mins 
Bench 115x8,7,7,6
Bent over row 100x10x4 sets
Decline sit-ups 12x4 sets
*1 min rest*

Giant set 2 - 4 rounds 
*as many rounds as possible in 12 mins
ISO lat high row 90x10,9,8,8
ISO lat Shoulder press 50x10,10,8,6
Lying leg raises w rev crunch 12-15 x4 sets
*1 min rest*

Giant set 2 - 6 rounds
*as many rounds as possible in 12 mins 
Db lateral raises 15x12x2, 10x12x4 
Db curls 15x15x6
Db overhead extensions 15x15x6
Db rev flyes 10x12x6
*30 secs rest*

Post workout meal
Overnight oats

Meal 2
Meatballs and broccoli 


Meal 3 
burrito bowl 


Meal 4- dinner
Grilled chicken breast and orzo salad with asparagus and spinach 

*missed what should have been meal 4
- dont typically have this much beef in a day but thats what was available. Lol

----------


## KittyO1

Today
Up at 4:25am
Gym 5:05-5:50am & cardio 6:40-7am

Superset 1
Leg press
480x12
570x12
660x10
750x8, 615x12, 480x15, 390x20 Dropset 

Single leg Glute bridge 
4 sets of 12

Superset 2 
Walking lunges 
70x12x4 sets

Lateral squat walks w band
12x4 

Superset 3
Leg extensions 
110x12x6 sets

Leg curls
90x12x6 sets 

Finished with some Glute/hip rehab work



Meals 1-4 will be same as yesterday 
Dinner will be Shrimp, brown rice, and zucchini.

----------


## Mooseman33

very nice work. what time do u go to sleep at night?

4am is very early, i get up at 5 and could not think of getting up earlier.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> very nice work. what time do u go to sleep at night?
> 
> 4am is very early, i get up at 5 and could not think of getting up earlier.


I get up at 3am and it fucking sucks...I’m asleep by 8pm cus of it...

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice Ill sub this and follow along too

----------


## Capebuffalo

Nice booty. I mean glutes  :Wink: . Quads are sweeping. Nice work.

----------


## KittyO1

> very nice work. what time do u go to sleep at night?
> 
> 4am is very early, i get up at 5 and could not think of getting up earlier.


Not early enough. Usually 10-10:30 but 11 some nights.




> I get up at 3am and it fucking sucks...Im asleep by 8pm cus of it...


Wow!! Thats early!!




> Nice Ill sub this and follow along too


Thanks for joining! 




> Nice booty. I mean glutes . Quads are sweeping. Nice work.


Haha thanks!

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Wednesday! Were halfway through! 

Got to sleep until 5:45 this morning! Always enjoy the extra sleep! 

Today was cardio only. Got in 25 mins on the stair climber. 


Went at lunch to train a friend/coworker thats trying to get started in the gym. Ive been helping her for a couple of months now and shes improving greatly!! We did upper body. I have to train with her to keep the gym staff happy so I tried to keep it lighter so it wont interfere with my training tomorrow. 

Wide grip pulldowns 100x12x3
Db Bench 40x12, 45x10x2
Machine Row 145x12x3
Peck deck 90x15x3
Hyper extensions 4 sets of 12
Db shoulder press 30x12x4 
Reverse peck deck 75x12x3

Breakfast was overnight oats

Meal 2: meatballs & broccoli 

Meal 3: chicken and orzo salad


Meal 4: Korean beef street tacos with cabbage and avocado

----------


## Obs

> I get up at 3am and it fucking sucks...I’m asleep by 8pm cus of it...


That is unnatural.
Screws with the cicadian rhythm.
3 o'clock is satans hour.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> That is unnatural.
> Screws with the cicadian rhythm.
> 3 o'clock is satans hour.


If I'm awake at 3am it's bc I haven't gone to bed yet

----------


## Mooseman33

agree, if im up at three that usually means there is a binge going on and will be awake for days.

----------


## Obs

> If I'm awake at 3am it's bc I haven't gone to bed yet


This is when the dark feelings come out and you get the feeling the demons are looking in your windows. 

Sorry bout that btw.

----------


## KittyO1

Man, it was sooooo hard to get out of bed today!! No excuses though! Just took a few extra sips of my pwo! Lol Once I got the blood pumping it was good! Had an awesome pump at the end! 

Up at 4:25 Gym from 5:05-5:50
Upper body day 2:

5 min warmup 

Giant set 1: 
(12 mins - 4 rounds)
Db bench 50x8,8,8,7
Db row 65x8x4 sets
Plank 30 secs x4 
**1 min rest before repeating** 

Giant set 2: 
(10 mins - 4 rounds)
Wide grip pulldowns 120x10x4 sets
Standing Db press 25x12,12,10,10
Cable crunches 90x12x4 sets
**1 min rest before repeating**

Giant set 3: 
(11 mins - 4.5 rounds)
Machine reverse flyes 85x12x5 sets 
Machine lateral raises 35x12x5 sets
Db curls 20x10x4 sets
Db overhead extensions 20x10x4 sets
**30 secs rest before repeating**



Went back to the gym after getting son on the bus, just to discover I left all of my food at the house. So, drove back home and had to head straight to work! No cardio for me! Ugh!

Edit forgot to mention meals

Meal 1: overnight oats 

Meal 2: meatballs with tzatiki 

Meal 3: grilled chicken with orzo salad

Meal 4: tbt? Probably grilled chicken and zucchini. I have it written on the weekly menu for the family but I dont remember.

----------


## Proximal

> Man, it was sooooo hard to get out of bed today!! No excuses though! Just took a few extra sips of my pwo! Lol Once I got the blood pumping it was good! Had an awesome pump at the end! 
> 
> Up at 4:25 Gym from 5:05-5:50
> Upper body day 2:
> 
> 5 min warmup 
> 
> Giant set 1: 
> (12 mins - 4 rounds)
> ...


Damn. I see some sweet bicep & deltoid potential there!

----------


## KittyO1

> Damn. I see some sweet bicep & deltoid potential there!


Thanks! Slowly...so very slowly getting some delts. Lol

----------


## Proximal

> Thanks! Slowly...so very slowly getting some delts. Lol


Nothing wrong with slow. It's all about the finished product!

----------


## Capebuffalo

What are your goals Mrs. Kitty?

----------


## KittyO1

> What are your goals Mrs. Kitty?


Guess I never did cover that huh?! I want to get my body fat down a good bit- about 15-18% then run my first cycle of var.

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Friday guys! Slept until 5:45 this morning! Im off on Fridays so just getting son to school, then daughter and I have a little breakfast/hangout of her choosing. Shes graduating this year so I try to enjoy what little time I get with her! Then off to train friend that I trained Wednesday. Today I did mostly lower body and core with her. Seemed like everyone else had the same idea so we had to bounce around a bit. 

Single Leg press 255x12-15x4 sets
Lying leg curls 70x12x4 sets
Glute kickbacks 50x12x4 sets
Hypertension 4 sets of 12

Tri set (3 rounds)
Farmer carries 45s x50 yards
Single arm carries 45 25 yards each side 
Overhead carries 45x 50 yards

Glute/ab giant set (3 rounds)
12 Banded lateral squat walks 
12 fire hydrants (each side)
12 kickbacks (each side)
12- 10lb Plate twists with legs elevated
45 sec Plank 

She left and I added a little. 

Back Squats 
95x10
135x5
165x5
185x5x3 sets
**these felt super heavy today so I didnt go any heavier 

Deadlifts 
185x5
205x5
225x5x2 sets

Meal 1: Protein shake with strawberries and peanut butter 

Meal 2: Grilled chicken thighs and asparagus 

Now for my favorite thing with the fam...

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Sounds like a near perfect day!

----------


## KittyO1

> Sounds like a near perfect day!


It was!!

----------


## Proximal

> Happy Friday guys! Slept until 5:45 this morning! Im off on Fridays so just getting son to school, then daughter and I have a little breakfast/hangout of her choosing. Shes graduating this year so I try to enjoy what little time I get with her! Then off to train friend that I trained Wednesday. Today I did mostly lower body and core with her. Seemed like everyone else had the same idea so we had to bounce around a bit. 
> 
> Single Leg press 255x12-15x4 sets
> Lying leg curls 70x12x4 sets
> Glute kickbacks 50x12x4 sets
> Hypertension 4 sets of 12
> 
> Tri set (3 rounds)
> Farmer carries 45s x50 yards
> ...


There's you fishing here & Clarky fishing on Marcus 's HIT thread. 

Those pictures are infectious!

----------


## KittyO1

Good morning! Sorry for the delay in posts! I hope youre all doing well! I will try to catch up...Ive been quite busy! Saturday my son had a contest for band out of town, then we went to my mother-in-laws. Once we got home we smoked a lot of meat(2 whole chickens, some ribs, and a pork shoulder) also went fishing again. Sunday was church as well as a small group that we have at our house Sunday nights. It was a great weekend!! 

Yesterday-back to the usual schedule 
Up at 4:25 lifting from 5-5:45 & cardio 6:40-7

Back/shoulders

Giant set 1: (12 mins)
 Supine Rows 
5 sets of 12(slow with holds)
 Seated Arnold press 
25x15, 30x12-15x4 sets
 30 sec plank -4 sets
**1 min rest before repeating**

Giant set 2: (12 mins)
 wide grip pulldowns 
120x10x4 sets
 standing Db press 
20x12x4 sets
 cable crunches 
90x12x4 sets
**1 min rest before repeating**

Superset (10 mins)
 Machine reverse flyes 
75x12-15 x6 sets
 Machine lateral raises 
35x12-15x6 sets
** 30 secs rest**

Cardio- stair climber

Meal 1: overnight oats 
Meal 2: meatballs 
Meal 3: smoked chicken, sweet potato, and sugar snap peas
Meal 4: prime rib sandwich 

Very busy day at work as well as a busy night at home. Have a big cake order this week that I had to get started on and I also do lab work on the side for my regular job(orthodontics) I had several things I had to finish before today. 

Today....
Up at 4:30- hit the snooze! Lol Dragging a bit

Gym 5:10-5:50

Lower body day(along with everyone else in the gym apparently)

Giant set 1: (12 mins)
 Walking lunges 
60x16x4 sets
 Glute cable kickbacks 
70x12x4 sets
 banded lateral squat walks 4 sets of 12
**1 min rest before repeating)**

Giant set 2:
 Leg extensions 
115x12x6 sets
 Seated leg curls
95x10x6 sets
 Calf raises 
6 sets of 20
** 30 secs rest**

Superset 
 Single leg elevated Glute bridge
4 sets of 12 each leg
 Glute bridge with abduction at top 
4 sets of 20
** no rests **

Meal 1: overnight oats 
Missed meal 2
Meal 3 will be Smoked Chicken, sweet potato, and sugar snap peas
Meal 4 will be grilled chicken thighs and broccoli 

Have an amazing day!!

----------


## KittyO1

Pic from some of the smoked meat

Side note- Im having some major plantar fasciitis issues in my right foot right now. Ive been trying to pay attention to how is stand/walk as well and using a lacrosse ball. Anyone have any advice or suggestions?

----------


## KittyO1

This is so how I feel lately!

----------


## KittyO1

Cardio only today. Walked at lunch and then again after dinner. Had to work early so no faster cardio this am. 

Meal 1: overnight oats 
Meal 2: smoked chicken, sweet potatoes, and peas
Meal 3: chicken and spring mix

Cherish every moment you get with your family/friends! Time goes by so fast!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Where are you Mrs. Kitty?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Where are you Mrs. Kitty?


You beat me to it. I was wondering the same thing

----------


## KittyO1

Hey guys! Sorry its been soooo long. Dropping back in...I dropped off to take a much needed mental break from social media...then ended up having surgery as well as becoming a rep for a sup company. (Black Lion Research) I missed you guys so wanted to say hello!

----------


## kelkel

Glad you're back! And congrats on the rep thing!

Stick around please!

----------


## KittyO1

> Glad you're back! And congrats on the rep thing!
> 
> Stick around please!


Thank you! Ill do my best! Haha

----------


## KittyO1

Update-so went off and had an additional surgery. Hysterectomy this time! Fun stuff right after the big shut down too! So 15 weeks off the gym-most of it training at home and only 4-5 weeks off training completely. This is week 2 back. I have found a new GP and she started me in desiccated thyroid meds and bhrt. For now the bhrt just includes testosterone . I will go back in a couple of weeks to check how my body is responding. Libido is sky high, strength is coming back crazy fast and energy/hair loss is slowly improving. Over the past year I have put on 10 lbs that I cant seem to shake regardless of what I do. Hoping the bhrt and thyroid will set things straight! Tired of spinning my wheels and not getting anywhere!

----------


## almostgone

> Update-so went off and had an additional surgery. Hysterectomy this time! Fun stuff right after the big shut down too! So 15 weeks off the gym-most of it training at home and only 4-5 weeks off training completely. This is week 2 back. I have found a new GP and she started me in desiccated thyroid meds and bhrt. For now the bhrt just includes testosterone. I will go back in a couple of weeks to check how my body is responding. Libido is sky high, strength is coming back crazy fast and energy/hair loss is slowly improving. Over the past year I have put on 10 lbs that I can’t seem to shake regardless of what I do. Hoping the bhrt and thyroid will set things straight! Tired of spinning my wheels and not getting anywhere!


That sounds like you're on a good plan, Ms. Kitty. The bhrt should definitely give you a boost and it sounds like the dessicated thyroid is doing you well w/o having to take levothyroxine tabs. 

It will be interesting to hear how your lab values change and how you are feeling.  :Smilie:

----------


## KittyO1

> Welcome back! Life does sometimes get in the way.
> 
> BTW are you still repping for Black Lion?


Yes I am! Let me know if you need a discount code! 




> That sounds like you're on a good plan, Ms. Kitty. The bhrt should definitely give you a boost and it sounds like the dessicated thyroid is doing you well w/o having to take levothyroxine tabs. 
> 
> It will be interesting to hear how your lab values change and how you are feeling.


Thank you! They arent the quickest at emailing my lab work so I think Ill just ask to take pics of it this next time. The Nurse practitioner started me on levo first but when I went to start bhrt I saw the dr and discussed my lab results as well. She swapped me to the NP thyroid! Im very glad! Much prefer desiccated over synthetic.

----------


## kelkel

Glad you're back and OK!

----------


## Bio-Active

Welcome back and glad to hear you are ok!

----------


## Capebuffalo

Hey. Miss Kitty

----------


## KittyO1

> Glad you're back and OK!





> Welcome back and glad to hear you are ok!





> Hey. Miss Kitty


Thanks guys!! Good to be back!

----------


## KittyO1

Did a lazy mans meal prep yesterday! Put rice, chicken, and veggies in my pressure cooker...20 mins later I had a weeks worth of meals! Not beautiful but tasty! Haha

Chest and shoulders today about 20 working sets and some core work. Finished with 20 mins of cardio. Started adding in a little bit of running today. Went pretty well all things considered! The gym just started requiring masks so that was a bit challenging! Mask was soaking wet by the end!

----------


## almostgone

> Did a lazy man’s meal prep yesterday! Put rice, chicken, and veggies in my pressure cooker...20 mins later I had a weeks worth of meals! Not beautiful but tasty! Haha
> 
> Chest and shoulders today about 20 working sets and some core work. Finished with 20 mins of cardio. Started adding in a little bit of running today. Went pretty well all things considered! The gym just started requiring masks so that was a bit challenging! Mask was soaking wet by the end!


Pressure cookers/steamers rock!! We'll throw a flank steak and veggies in there or a brisket flat w/ veggies and let it roll. A little rice, slop it into a container and call it good enough for it's for.  :Wink:

----------


## KittyO1

> Pressure cookers/steamers rock!! We'll throw a flank steak and veggies in there or a brisket flat w/ veggies and let it roll. A little rice, slop it into a container and call it good enough for it's for.


Great idea! I have a brisket in the freezer too!

----------


## KittyO1

Dinner last night

----------


## KittyO1

Today was back day- my absolute favorite muscle group to train! (I also incorporate rear delts and biceps of course) Today I started adding conventional deadlifts too! Ive been slowly adding compound lifts in and building up to heavier weights too. Only did 135x10. Im a bit nervous with all of the internal stitches to strain too much just yet. 
Starting to feel all of my muscles starting to fill back out too! Exciting stuff! Maybe I can make some newbie gains too! Lol Is that too big of a dream?

----------


## KittyO1

Good morning! Work has been so crazy, Ive been too busy and exhausted at night to post. So I apologize! Wednesday, was a rest day. Thursday, was shoulders and cardio. Yesterday, was legs. Finally added squats. Worked up to 115x6-8 did that for 4 sets. I was surprised to be able to squat even that much. Last time I had surgery 65 was insanely heavy. 115 felt great but I am super cautious to strain too much just yet. I want to make sure my pelvic floor muscles are nice and strong/recovered. Last weeks leg day had more of a ham/Glute focus. This week was more quad focused and my quads are screaming at me today!  I love it though! 
Endurance on running is improving too. Getting closer to being able to do my intervals without needing 2-3 mins to walk between. Haha (I do NOT like running- so know the term running is used very lightly) 

Nutrition has been on point -not sure if I said current macros-they are 150 protein, 100 carbs, and 40 fat. Total calories 1360 

Weight is pretty much the same possibly a few ounces less but what does that matter!  

I had a friend send me some powerlifting shoes-super excited to try them!! I also bought some more bands as all of mine were starting to break.

----------


## KittyO1

I hope you all had a great weekend! We did! Took the top off the jeep...spent the day out on the lake Saturday -me and my paleness got very red! Lol ...Sunday was church and then I went wedding shopping with my sister in law. Shes getting married at our house this weekend! 

Chest and shoulders yesterday! Bench working sets were 105x6x4 (flat) and 85x6x3 on incline. 

Back day today - Deads working sets up to 175x8x4 sets. Started adding in pull-ups with a band. Everything is feeling great! Definitely feeling and starting to see muscles fill back out. Now if the fat would start going away, Id be so excited!

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice!!! You have to rest as hard or harder then you train. Sounds like a great weekend. Keep up the good work its paying off for you

----------


## KittyO1

> Nice!!! You have to rest as hard or harder then you train. Sounds like a great weekend. Keep up the good work its paying off for you


Thank you!! We spend a good bit of our time on the water- especially living in this southern heat!

----------


## KittyO1

> Your arm is starting to remind me of that AC / DC song "Big Gun"


Haha Ill get there!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I hope you all had a great weekend! We did! Took the top off the jeep...spent the day out on the lake Saturday -me and my paleness got very red! Lol ...Sunday was church and then I went wedding shopping with my sister in law. She’s getting married at our house this weekend! 
> 
> Chest and shoulders yesterday! Bench working sets were 105x6x4 (flat) and 85x6x3 on incline. 
> 
> Back day today - Deads working sets up to 175x8x4 sets. Started adding in pull-ups with a band. Everything is feeling great! Definitely feeling and starting to see muscles fill back out. Now if the fat would start going away, I’d be so excited!


You are doing a great job. And it shows. Keep at it. 

I have to ask is that Lake Lanier?

----------


## KittyO1

> You are doing a great job. And it shows. Keep at it. 
> 
> I have to ask is that Lake Lanier?


Thank you!!! Actually no...its a lake in SC. We built a house on it-well very close to it.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Thank you!!! Actually no...it’s a lake in SC. We built a house on it-well very close to it.


Looks so much like my moms neighborhood on Lanier. Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thank you!! We spend a good bit of our time on the water- especially living in this southern heat!


I do wish I had water close by. Its 88 here today and humid as heck. Miserable

----------


## KittyO1

> Looks so much like my moms neighborhood on Lanier. Lol


Thats crazy! I hear its a beautiful lake! 




> I do wish I had water close by. Its 88 here today and humid as heck. Miserable


We absolutely love it!...now 88 isnt bad in comparison to the 97 and 70+% humidity  Gotta love the south right?!

----------


## KittyO1

Trained legs this morning...was just in the zone, I guess, and did 3 sets of 155x5 on squats before I knew it. I looked back at my post last week to see what I made it to...much to my surprise I only made it to 115 last week. HECK YEAH!! Working my way to decent numbers!!! 

Also had my follow up blood work done. Found out they only tested fsh, estradiol, and testosterone previously. I had them at progesterone and dhea to the count as well. T3 & T4 were both very low before. I feel like levels still arent quite optimum yet so hoping for an increase in meds. 

Anyways, now onto wedding preparations. (Cant remember if I said...Im having my sis-n-laws wedding at my house this weekend. Made 2 large cheesecakes for her cake last night and will be making cupcakes today as well as cleaning the house, & decorating etc.)

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Monday guys and gals! Last week was a shorter training week. Trained Monday-Wednesday and spent Wednesday night through the weekend at the beach with friends and family. Was a much needed break!!

----------


## KittyO1

Starting the week off right...

----------


## KittyO1

Meant to add...dr doubled my dose of NP Thyroid, last week. I havent seen my levels yet but I figured they were still off- just by my symptoms.

----------


## KittyO1

Two of my absolute favorite workouts are 
1. the ones you can barely make it to the car- youre so worn out 
&
2. The ones where your muscles are so full and painful that you couldnt get another rep! 

Loving that training has been like that!

----------


## KittyO1

A bit more tired this week but Ive been going to bed about 9:45 most nights so thats about an hour earlier. Have had a little pain as well so I didnt push going past 225 on Deads and actually skipped squats this week. Probably nothing but just playing it safe. 

Todays leg session kicked my butt! Feel like my glutes have shrunk a bit- - hoping its more that theyre leaning out though(thats the overall goal right now)...I know Im doing plenty of glute training! Lol

----------


## almostgone

> A bit more tired this week but I’ve been going to bed about 9:45 most nights so that’s about an hour earlier. Have had a little pain as well so I didn’t push going past 225 on Deads and actually skipped squats this week. Probably nothing but just playing it safe. 
> 
> Today’s leg session kicked my butt! Feel like my glutes have shrunk a bit- - hoping it’s more that they’re leaning out though(that’s the overall goal right now)...I know I’m doing plenty of glute training! Lol


Glutes look fine to me!! Good work, Ms. Kitty.  :Smilie:

----------


## KittyO1

> Glutes look fine to me!! Good work, Ms. Kitty.


Thanks AG!

----------


## KittyO1

Good morning! Things are still moving along...strength is still improving slowing down a bit as I get closer to my maxes. Of course, Im impatient and want more but thats not how it works! Lol 

Main lifts this week were 
flat bench 115x5x4, 
incline 95x5x4, 
push press 115x3/105x5x3, 
back squats 185x1(too ambitious) 165x5x4/ bottom holds 95x8x3, 
Deads- I was interrupted with a talker for way too long- had to unrack and just finish up to get out. 

I havent weighed but weight is definitely not moving like it should be with my nutrition and training. Trying not to get frustrated and stay focused/positive! May have to ask to check levels again in a few weeks because Im still having a good bit of symptoms as well.

----------


## KittyO1

> Sounds like everything is moving along well! I BET with your other numbers you can crack 185 easy, you just might want to move it to an earlier spot in your work out, like when you are warmed up but before the bulk of your main squat sets. That's not mansplaining, btw, just my OCD making me be specific lol
> 
> Talkers.... yeah, that's frustrating as hell. Earbuds or curtness usually work if 'hey great talking to you I need to get back to my set now' doesn't.


Thank you! Youre right- I probably had 2 possibly 3 good reps in me at 185 if Im honest with myself but knew I wouldnt get the 5 reps or multiple sets. Despite it feeling like 300lbs on my back, I was surprised that I was able to do a nice clean rep. Once I racked it, I looked back to see how much I had done the last time I squat. I have learned to start off with squats before I wear down. Usually 4-5 warmup sets to get the blood flowing. I have a tear in one if not both of my labrums in my hips so I use the hip circle on the first few sets as well. 

Yes, being too nice or overly courteous is a weakness of mine! I did have earbuds in but this guy was not letting up! Haha I pretty much heard his life story. He was a nice guy too- just shouldve listened and gotten my sets in at the same time! Haha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Kitty!!!! Ive been distracted by life and now subbed. 

You are a rockstar!!!!! 

Love your passion and Sticktoitiveness!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Kitty!!!! Ive been distracted by life and now subbed. 
> 
> You are a rockstar!!!!! 
> 
> Love your passion and Sticktoitiveness!!!


Thank you so much Girly! Glad to have you in here!

----------


## almostgone

> Thank you! You’re right- I probably had 2 possibly 3 good reps in me at 185 if I’m honest with myself but knew I wouldn’t get the 5 reps or multiple sets. Despite it feeling like 300lbs on my back, I was surprised that I was able to do a nice clean rep. Once I racked it, I looked back to see how much I had done the last time I squat. I have learned to start off with squats before I wear down. Usually 4-5 warmup “sets” to get the blood flowing. I have a tear in one if not both of my labrums in my hips so I use the hip circle on the first few sets as well.


Very smart on the warm-up process. I like it!!




> Yes, being too nice or overly courteous is a weakness of mine! I did have earbuds in but this guy was not letting up! Haha I pretty much heard his life story. He was a nice guy too- just should’ve listened and gotten my sets in at the same time! Haha


. 

Next time, just smile, nod, jam your earbuds in, walk up to the bar, growl somewhat loudly, shake the bar while it's still in the rack, unrack, and start repping. He should figure things out.  :Smilie:

----------


## KittyO1

> Very smart on the warm-up process. I like it!!
> 
> . 
> 
> Next time, just smile, nod, jam your earbuds in, walk up to the bar, growl somewhat loudly, shake the bar while it's still in the rack, unrack, and start repping. He should figure things out.


Haha yeah that will work! 




> One other thing you might try, in addition to the previously put forth suggestions, and I have used this but it can backfire, goes something like this:
> Him: "Hey! how you doing?"
> You: "Ich spreche kein Englisch"
> Him: "...." <wanders off>
> 
> Like I said, this can backfire...


Rofl I love it! I could definitely pull off looking German...just have to pull off saying it with a straight face!

----------


## KittyO1

No interruptions in my deadlifts yesterday!! Still sticking with sets 225. Feel a good bit of pressure and not interested in risking any prolapse mess. Legs are just now getting past the soreness from Fridays session. 

Also, I set up a consultation to work with a local coach to see if he can help me get my nutrition figured out to get the fat loss rolling. Couldnt get in until the end of the month but Im looking forward to it!

----------


## kelkel

> Also, I set up a consultation to work with a local coach to see if he can help me get my nutrition figured out to get the fat loss rolling. Couldn’t get in until the end of the month but I’m looking forward to it!


Just make sure you do some background work on "him" as well to make sure he's worth your money.

----------


## KittyO1

> Just make sure you do some background work on "him" as well to make sure he's worth your money.


Definitely! He seems to have very good credentials and hes a small town guy but was suggested by a friend. She sent me her progress pics and has made phenomenal progress! Im not planning on competing or anything but Im DESPERATE to get the freaking fat off. Clen has been the only way Ive had any luck and that was only 10lbs.

----------


## KittyO1

Forgot to add Ill be doing a metabolic test as well at the consultation. Have any of you guys ever done or heard anything about them? 

No major updates on training this week. Strength seems to be leveling out. Was a good week though! 

Moving our daughter into her sophomore year of college this weekend. Excited and of course a bit nervous for her but that what moms do right?!

----------


## beanpo1e

Have you looked at intermittent fasting to accelerate fat loss? My wife and family have had a lot of success with it.

----------


## KittyO1

> Have you looked at intermittent fasting to accelerate fat loss? My wife and family have had a lot of success with it.


I have done intermittent fasting along with carb backloading, carb cycling, cyclical ketogenic diet, 6 meals...it all boils down to calories in/calories out of course. I think my biggest struggle is my metabolism is so screwed up from years of eating disorders, untreated thyroid issues(until recently) not to mention hormone issues. I cant seem to get my calories low enough to actually drop weight. Guess, Ill just have to suck it up and drop it to 1100-1200. 
Intermittent fasting definitely helps in a deficit since the eating window is smaller but it can really screw with female hormones too.

----------


## beanpo1e

I would have a different view that it's not simply calories in/calories out. If you want more lean tissue past a certain point, you need anabolic substances even in the presence of a caloric surplus, conversely you need a way to reduce anabolic fat storage hormones (specifically insulin ) even in the presence of a caloric deficit. 

Working in the medical field, I liked the Obesity Code by Jason Fung. He's a nephrologist who showed a lot of evidence that reducing calories is not effective in the long term, but intermittent fasting with normal caloric intake can be.

----------


## KittyO1

> I would have a different view that it's not simply calories in/calories out. If you want more lean tissue past a certain point, you need anabolic substances even in the presence of a caloric surplus, conversely you need a way to reduce anabolic fat storage hormones (specifically insulin ) even in the presence of a caloric deficit. 
> 
> Working in the medical field, I liked the Obesity Code by Jason Fung. He's a nephrologist who showed a lot of evidence that reducing calories is not effective in the long term, but intermittent fasting with normal caloric intake can be.


I agree that its more in-depth than that but I just meant it all boils down to that. Lol...I looked into that book! May have to buy it so I can read it. Always looking to learn more!

----------


## KittyO1

This week went well...strength is about the same so Im doing 2-3 heavy working sets and finishing with either dropsets or more 
TUT/pause sets. More focus on getting as much muscle stimulation as possible. Also added more cardio in this week. Muscles feel nice and full...along with my fat!  Continuing to tweak nutrition though!

----------


## KittyO1

> KittyO1, what sort of program do you follow? Do you incorporate deload weeks? I find that I'm always at my strongest after deload weeks. Makes me think 5 3 1 would make sense as 1 3 5...


I actually havent been following a set program. More of a hybrid of ones my former coach wrote for me. I really do need to get back to a set program for the progression. What I do now is set up very similar to 531 as far as the lifts go. I just need to do %s so I can continue to progress! Im horrible about deloads-tbh I will back off a bit and modify when I feel weak or run down but its not near what it should be to actually make a difference.

----------


## KittyO1

We typically close the first week of school but with all of the changes, our scheduled time off landed before school actually starts back around here. I have plenty of PTO so Im taking a few days to catch up on house work and spend some time with my son before school starts back. So I slept in this morning and went into the gym later. Had a great chest session working sets were 125x3 actually got 4 on the first set but with a reset/pause so just going to count it as 3. Lol Felt good today! Got to doing the math- the last time I did 1RM my bench was 135...guess I need to recalculate. 

Also, started working sprints into my cardio today! Worked up from 6mph to 8. First time Ive been able to run over 6 since my surgery.

----------


## KittyO1

Awesome session today! Deadlifts felt really good! I was planning on 205 being my top set but everything went so well that I worked up to 235x3 New (post surgery) PR. Finished up with pull-ups and some rows...as well as cardio.

----------


## KittyO1

Yes, I might be a little crazy! I just finished an hour of cardio! Lots of stretching after as well. Dang plantar fasciitis is flaring up again. The issue stems from my right hip being out of alignment. Anytime I do a good bit of walking/running it acts up. Also, started clen today.

----------


## KittyO1

Today was my Monday and Friday all rolled up in one! Haha It was a great day! Shoulders this morning as well as abs and a little bi/tri work because someone was using the only incline bench in the DB area. I think shoulders are becoming one of my absolute favorite body parts to train. Maybe because I want lovely round delts so bad?!  one of my favorite finishers is John Meadows rear delt destroyers followed up with another drop set of face down DB raises that I just kinda created over time. Makes every inch of your shoulders SCREAM!!! If youve never tried at least the destroyer set- I highly recommend it! I have a video of the other exercise I made up Im sure theres someone else out there thats done it.

----------


## KittyO1

Just finished my consultation with the coach and metabolic test. Hes very nice and straight forward. Didnt tell me anything I didnt know...but Im obviously screwing up somewhere. He and I were both very surprised by my metabolic test. My RMR is 1987 calories. Total expenditure is 2787 calories a day. Crazy!!! He said my thyroid meds play into that reading. His suggestion is to start at 1900-2000 calories. Im just confused because Ive been counting my macros and calories...theyve been much less than that. Yes, weekends Im not as strict but nothing like that- that would put me at or over 2k.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I have done intermittent fasting along with carb backloading, carb cycling, cyclical ketogenic diet, 6 meals...it all boils down to calories in/calories out of course. I think my biggest struggle is my metabolism is so screwed up from years of eating disorders, untreated thyroid issues(until recently) not to mention hormone issues. I cant seem to get my calories low enough to actually drop weight. Guess, Ill just have to suck it up and drop it to 1100-1200. 
> Intermittent fasting definitely helps in a deficit since the eating window is smaller but it can really screw with female hormones too.


Hi Kitty! You are doing great!! You look leaner and so happy. Its taken me time to get my eating in order. 

I eat clean now - protein, fruit, fat, grain and tons of vegetables. In March moved from 3 to 2 daily meals to incorporate intermittent fasting. I was at plateau and this slight change helped move me off the bubble. 

Im following a program called Bright Line Eating. There are 4 lines / 5 if bulimic. 
No F. 
No S. 
Weigh and measure food. 
No bites, licks, tastes

Book written by Dr Susan Pierce Thompson who does not endorse working out during weight loss phase since eating calorie deficit. 

I soon have to move into maintenance phase. Ive been putting it off because Its more complicated when start adding food back. Im noticeably hungry and probably 6 lbs away from my goal weight range so its time. 

Also starting to add in exercise and switched to Pilates reformer. My next surgery is total knee replacement and miss squat rack. 

You look amazing!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BTW. My metabolism was wreaked once. It took a while to fix that. Im impatient. Very frustrating time...its a process!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Hi Kitty! You are doing great!! You look leaner and so happy. Its taken me time to get my eating in order. 
> 
> I eat clean now - protein, fruit, fat, grain and tons of vegetables. In March moved from 3 to 2 daily meals to incorporate intermittent fasting. I was at plateau and this slight change helped move me off the bubble. 
> 
> Im following a program called Bright Line Eating. There are 4 lines / 5 if bulimic. 
> No F. 
> No S. 
> Weigh and measure food. 
> No bites, licks, tastes
> ...





> BTW. My metabolism was wreaked once. It took a while to fix that. Im impatient. Very frustrating time...its a process!!!


So very happy for you Girly! Thats amazing! Thank you so much for the sweet words of encouragement!! Good luck with your surgery!

----------


## KittyO1

Went in this morning to train legs. Squat 185x3 for 2 sets!! So stoked! Really was a great workout! After speaking with my coach, I am starting the process of reverse dieting to try to correct some of the damage Ive done to my system. Like Girly was saying, its going to take a while. Im sure Im going to get beyond frustrated but Im in it and determined!

----------


## KittyO1

Wish I would have taken a pic before we packaged it all up...Grass fed tenderloin was on sale this week! Roughly $90 for 9 meals to feed 4 people! Filet is my favorite too!

----------


## charger69

> Wish I would have taken a pic before we packaged it all up...Grass fed tenderloin was on sale this week! Roughly $90 for 9 meals to feed 4 people! Filet is my favorite too!


Grass fed??? I go for the ones with steroids hoping I will get big. It hasnt worked yet though. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KittyO1

> Grass fed??? I go for the ones with steroids hoping I will get big. It hasnt worked yet though. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha shucks! I was hoping the chicken I bought would do that!

----------


## KittyO1

This mornings deads felt great!!! Most of the time I need several warmup sets to get the stiffness worked out. This morning, I should have made larger jumps between sets...but I worked up to 245!! Not a lot in the big scheme of things but HUGE for me! I did working sets of 185x5, 205x5, 225x3, 235x3, and 245x1. Probably had another rep or so in the tank but played it safe and just held that one rep for a good 6-8secs. 

*Having adipowers really helps to grip the floor and not feel like I spend forever trying to find my footing!

----------


## KittyO1

Just dropping in for an update...rest of last week went great. No more PRs for the week but solid week of training. Nutrition has been on point with my increase in carbs- total now 150p, 125c, and 50f. Had my first refeed Friday. Actually got in trouble for not having one before then. Haha 

Weekend was great! Worked outside in the yard and in the garage all weekend. Nice and productive...not to mention the AMAZING weather!!

This week I am using as a deload. Just getting some lighter work in. Im not the best at deloads but definitely think my body has been hinting for one. 

Gotta love workouts when you sweat through your hoodie!

----------


## KittyO1

> Making larger jumps going up is important when you are trying to max out, that's for sure.
> 
> And don't knock your numbers, especially not compared to someone else. It is YOUR weight and is meaningless to anyone else. What is important is that you got a big number for YOU. Congratulations and happy for you!
> 
> I say don't knock your numbers, yet I have a difficult time NOT comparing my 52 year old lifts to my 22 year old lifts :P


Thank you! I know what you mean- Im comparing to my highest- the one(and only) time I ran a bulk-I worked up to 285 for reps. Goal is 300. Since Im working to heal my body- who knows what will happen!  Thank you for the tips! I completely agree! I usually shoot for 30+lb jumps. Still chicken in comparison to what I should do. I need to work on overcoming that! Lol

----------


## jolter604

> Ive decided to finally do a log on here! Need to motivation and accountability! Progress has been slow for me for a while. It gets mentally exhausting sometimes because I feel like Im not progressing but looking back, I can see the changes. 
> 
> I started this journey over 200lbs and never touching a weight. Lost about 75lbs, most by not eating, got in the gym and fell in love with lifting! Years of very low calories and no plan in the gym or knowledge of nutrition, I didnt accomplish much. I started reading, asking questions, and learning...things started to change and progress. I ran my first bulk in 2010 and since then, I have continued to put on muscle and lose very little fat regardless of what I do. I do however have an autoimmune thyroid disease that plays a big role in this.
> 
> Anyways, on with the good stuff! 
> 
> Training schedule is 4 days of lifting M,T,Th, 
> & Fri. (Upper/Lower split) 
> Most days, training is high density but I do occasionally switch it up depending on if training alone and unable to really do giant sets. 
> ...


Just read this and seen the progress I am following your journey. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Just read this and seen the progress I am following your journey. 
> 
> Food is everything!!!


Glad to have you here! 




> I know what you mean about being chicken with your body. After I had hernia surgery, I was TOTALLY freaked for a couple of months after it about even picking up an empty barbell. Just take your time, sounds like you are doing great!


Thank you! I bet that was scary! Always seems like such a fine line between being smart/safe and pushing enough right at first! Haha

----------


## KittyO1

Sorry for the lack of updates...been dealing with some allergies and sinus issues. Ive still been able to train just tired by the time I get home plus the congestion just makes your brain hurt!  

Last week was a deload week. This week back to normal training. Stuck with working sets of 5. Bench was 120, Deads were 225, and shoulder press was 95. Will hit squats tomorrow. 

As for nutrition, I have increased carbs an additional 25g. Current macros are 150p, 150c, 50f 1650 calories. I have one refeed a week that carbs are 250. I also have started eating before training. I have trained fasted forever simply out of convenience from training so early in the morning. Pre and post workout meals are the same macros 38p, 50c, 5f So far, the scale is roughly the same if not down a little. I weigh daily(which screws with my mind but Im learning to let it go) but overall Im about 2lbs down from the start and eating 200 more calories a day. So not complaining!!

----------


## jolter604

> Sorry for the lack of updates...been dealing with some allergies and sinus issues. Ive still been able to train just tired by the time I get home plus the congestion just makes your brain hurt!  
> 
> Last week was a deload week. This week back to normal training. Stuck with working sets of 5. Bench was 120, Deads were 225, and shoulder press was 95. Will hit squats tomorrow. 
> 
> As for nutrition, I have increased carbs an additional 25g. Current macros are 150p, 150c, 50f 1650 calories. I have one refeed a week that carbs are 250. I also have started eating before training. I have trained fasted forever simply out of convenience from training so early in the morning. Pre and post workout meals are the same macros 38p, 50c, 5f So far, the scale is roughly the same if not down a little. I weigh daily(which screws with my mind but Im learning to let it go) but overall Im about 2lbs down from the start and eating 200 more calories a day. So not complaining!!


Glad your still going strong

Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Glad your still going strong
> 
> Food is everything!!!





> Keep on keeping on!


Thanks guys! I hope you all had a great weekend! Mine was great! Did a little traveling to see my daughter, went to the beach, enjoyed the cooler nights by the fire...all good stuff! Refeed day yesterday and was actually down in weight this morning! The body is such an amazing mystery! Chest/tris/shoulders & cardio this morning! Excellent workout! Bench was 3 working sets of 125x3, finished with some pause/higher rep sets and some accessory work. Coach increased calories again this week too. Not much of an appetite tbh so kinda hard to put down the food! Lol

----------


## KittyO1

Forgot to mention Monday-increasing calories some more. Still keeping protein and fat the same and increasing an additional 25g of carbs. So macros are 150p, 175c, and 50f. 1750 Calories. Refeed is 150p, 275c, and 45f. Have not really been in the mood to eat- especially dinner. Which is odd for me- typically Im pretty hungry in the evenings but Im having to force myself to eat to hit my macros. Still a bit drained from being sick and not sleeping well last week. Feel good other than that and a little drainage though. Will note that my chronic tension headaches are back. They tend to come in waves where Ill have one every day for a few months and then go several without them. I try not to take the meds for them unless I just cant stand it anymore. (This may have something to do with the lack of appetite?) 

Dead session on Tuesday went well. Worked up to 3 working sets of 245. Wanted more but its progress so Ill take it! 

Today, I went for a 30 min walk at lunch to get in some cardio. Just loving this weather!!

----------


## Charlie67

Keep up the good work Kitty.

Best,
C-

----------


## KittyO1

> Keep up the good work Kitty.
> 
> Best,
> C-


Thank you @Charlie67

----------


## KittyO1

Absolutely brutal leg workout today but I loved it! Decided to warm my knees/legs up a bit on the bike. Nothing intense simply getting the blood flowing. Squats-worked to 3 sets of 185x3. I am so ready to get 2 plates on there but I am happy that Im getting stronger. Finished squats with some pause/hold sets and then a high rep set. Definitely a quad focus for the day with some heavy leg press sets and a big dropset. I ended up calling it quits before doing all I had planned just because I was absolutely wiped out! Had a big order of cupcakes to finish for a wedding this weekend when I got home...anyways, I hope you all have an awesome weekend!

----------


## charger69

> Absolutely brutal leg workout today but I loved it! Decided to warm my knees/legs up a bit on the bike. Nothing intense simply getting the blood flowing. Squats-worked to 3 sets of 185x3. I am so ready to get 2 plates on there but I am happy that Im getting stronger. Finished squats with some pause/hold sets and then a high rep set. Definitely a quad focus for the day with some heavy leg press sets and a big dropset. I ended up calling it quits before doing all I had planned just because I was absolutely wiped out! Had a big order of cupcakes to finish for a wedding this weekend when I got home...anyways, I hope you all have an awesome weekend!


Take care of those cute petite knees!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KittyO1

> Take care of those cute petite knees!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try! They bother me a good bit!

----------


## almostgone

> Sorry for the lack of updates...been dealing with some allergies and sinus issues. I’ve still been able to train just tired by the time I get home plus the congestion just makes your brain hurt!  
> 
> Last week was a deload week. This week back to normal training. Stuck with working sets of 5. Bench was 120, Deads were 225, and shoulder press was 95. Will hit squats tomorrow. 
> 
> As for nutrition, I have increased carbs an additional 25g. Current macros are 150p, 150c, 50f 1650 calories. I have one refeed a week that carbs are 250. I also have started eating before training. I have trained fasted forever simply out of convenience from training so early in the morning. Pre and post workout meals are the same macros 38p, 50c, 5f So far, the scale is roughly the same if not down a little. I weigh daily(which screws with my mind but I’m learning to let it go) but overall I’m about 2lbs down from the start and eating 200 more calories a day. So not complaining!!


That crud just hit our area this week. People are having the congestion issues and saying they feel wiped out. 

LOL, despite all of the "COVID-19" protocols in place @ work, people get a sneezing or coughing fit and instinctively pull the mask away from their face and spray the open air

----------


## KittyO1

> That crud just hit our area this week. People are having the congestion issues and saying they feel wiped out. 
> 
> LOL, despite all of the "COVID-19" protocols in place @ work, people get a sneezing or coughing fit and instinctively pull the mask away from their face and spray the open air


Wow! Really? Thats horrible! Lol I keep waiting for someone to hit me for constantly clearing my throat! 




> Maybe give tumeric a try. I would never have believed that it would work, but it absolutely seems to do my knee (and other joints) significant benefit.


Thats great! Ive been taking some for about 6 weeks but just realized Im only dosing 1 pill instead of 2 a day.

----------


## KittyO1

Yesterday was a bit busy so I ran out of time to update...Training went well yesterday and today! Feeling pretty good! Working bench sets were 120x5x3 Muscles were full and painful by the end! Deads today I stuck with 225x5x3 Should be able to increase next week. Back is one of those muscle groups I can really get carried away on volume but time crunches prevent that! Haha 

As for nutrition, calories were increased again. Up to 1850 calories now. Still getting use to eating before training- although I dont like the actual act of stuffing it down, I do enjoy how I feel during training! So just a matter of adjusting. Weight is maintaining if not down a few ounces- I havent measured but I feel like things are a little tighter and Coach seems to be happy with how things are going.

----------


## Charlie67

Great work Kitty! Time is indeed a problem. I defend my gym-time violently because even the well intended people in my life, those who love me dearly, inadvertently seek to minimize its importance. You sorta have to be a jerk about it to keep it.

Just out of curiosity, how did you pick your coach? I'm always wondering who picks who and why.

Best,
C-

----------


## KittyO1

> Great work Kitty! Time is indeed a problem. I defend my gym-time violently because even the well intended people in my life, those who love me dearly, inadvertently seek to minimize its importance. You sorta have to be a jerk about it to keep it.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how did you pick your coach? I'm always wondering who picks who and why.
> 
> Best,
> C-


Absolutely! I have that struggle as well! No one understands why its important! 

Well, it started with the one I consulted with was more or less too busy to give me the help and attention I felt like I needed- at least to get going. A good friend of mine that coached me in the past, just has too much going on in his personal life- that I didnt want to be a bother ...So I reached out to one Ive seen around a long time, seen his advice and results etc. I had several other prep coaches recommended to me but I just couldnt validate their cost & my current situation enough to spend that kind of money. Especially since repairing and fixing things is not a 6, 12, or even a 20 week process.

----------


## jolter604

Updates??? 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Updates??? 
> 
> Food is everything!!!


Yes, sorry... I log a couple of forums and totally forgot to update here. Thanks for checking on me! Things are going well here. Coach continues to up my calories each week. Weight this morning was actually the lowest its been in months! Calories last week were 1950. Macros were 150p, 225c, and 50f. Moving up to 2050 150p, 240c, and 55f. 

Strength continues to increase- obviously at smaller increments that first getting back but progress is progress. This weeks lifts were 125x5 on bench Deads 245x5, Shoulder press was 125x3, Squats were 205x2. Squats are lagging the most. IMO Its not my legs but more loosing tightness once in the hole. Find I struggle keeping my core tight pushing out of the whole. Open for tips. Unfortunately, I dont have a video. Best I can do is describe it haha.

----------


## jolter604

> Yes, sorry... I log a couple of forums and totally forgot to update here. Thanks for checking on me! Things are going well here. Coach continues to up my calories each week. Weight this morning was actually the lowest its been in months! Calories last week were 1950. Macros were 150p, 225c, and 50f. Moving up to 2050 150p, 240c, and 55f. 
> 
> Strength continues to increase- obviously at smaller increments that first getting back but progress is progress. This weeks lifts were 125x5 on bench Deads 145x5, Shoulder press was 125x3, Squats were 205x2. Squats are lagging the most. IMO Its not my legs but more loosing tightness once in the hole. Find I struggle keeping my core tight pushing out of the whole. Open for tips. Unfortunately, I dont have a video. Best I can do is describe it haha.


What forums are you on. I think i am on all of them lmao.
Good weight there. 
My wife was about the same when she was training. 


Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> What forums are you on. I think i am on all of them lmao.
> Good weight there. 
> My wife was about the same when she was training. 
> 
> 
> Food is everything!!!


I think I pretty much am too. Ive seen you around to! Haha Im not near as active as I use to be on all of them though. They are much quieter than they were 5 years ago.

----------


## KittyO1

Busy but good weekend. Worked at a friends property this weekend with some projects. My task was staining a wood rack. My knees arent a fan of me crawling around on concrete. Luckily, theres no leg day this week because we are going camping ⛺️ So theyll get to rest a week. Ill be able to hit everything else though. Will likely do some hiking but we will see...

Workout this morning was amazing! I struggled getting out of bed and getting going but once I got to the gym, all was good! Working sets of 125x4 on bench today. I had a spot last week when I got 5 but no spotters today. I would have had at least 1 if not 2 more if I had a spotter. I was pretty stoked! Sets of 8 on incline, 12-15 on cable Flyes and then superset some tricep and shoulder work. Finished with leg raises and cardio. Just feeling good all around. I know Im not really dropping weight but I feel things tightening up and can see muscles trying to peak through! Grateful things are going well with this reverse dieting!

----------


## jolter604

I am a carpenter and I use knee pads to do low work and I till hurt from it. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> I am a carpenter and I use knee pads to do low work and I till hurt from it. 
> 
> Food is everything!!!


Yikes! That stinks!

----------


## KittyO1

Another great workout today! Deadlifts felt so good, I decided to push past 245 and got 255x3 for 2 sets and last set was just 1 rep-then held/squeeze at top. Went up on most of my other lifts as well. Left happy and exhausted! Haha

----------


## KittyO1

> Dang, Kitty, looks like you are thickening up in the delts and traps!


I hope so! Haha Hoping to have beautifully round delts & glutes with a flat stomach & tiny waist when its all said and done!

----------


## jolter604

> When I worked in grocery, in the Long, Long Ago, I started wearing knee pads and it was a life saver and I was late teens, early 20s. They would wear unevenly, of course, because sometimes I would just use my dominant leg. Eventually, I got to the point where I just wore one and it worked out well, plus a pair would last twice as long.


I been using them for almost 20 years now they help a ton. But I'm getting old lol. 

Food is everything!!!

----------


## KittyO1

My ENTIRE upper body hurts! Haha A good sore but definitely made for a challenging workout this morning. Wednesdays are usually a rest day for me but I wanted to squeeze in as much training as possible before we go camping. Only did 2 sets of push press- back was cramping up on me. It actually cramped up in my sleep a couple of times too. Stuck with less compound movements and seemed to be ok.

----------


## scotty51312

^^ I feel ya. Traps and delts yesterday has me feeling like I need a rest day. It is an off day for lifting for me but i still gotta do some HIIT type cardio and I dread it. Have fun on the camping trip. The state I'm in has a statewide burn ban so no campfires and camping to me just isnt camping without a fire.

----------


## KittyO1

> ^^ I feel ya. Traps and delts yesterday has me feeling like I need a rest day. It is an off day for lifting for me but i still gotta do some HIIT type cardio and I dread it. Have fun on the camping trip. The state I'm in has a statewide burn ban so no campfires and camping to me just isnt camping without a fire.


Oh that stinks! You must be on the west side! I definitely feel ya on the need for a fire! I am not a hot weather camper! Much prefer the cooler temps!

----------


## KittyO1

Camping was ah-may-zing! Ton of work and very little sleep but I look forward to it every time! Haha Weather was beautiful- hit a wide variety of temps but I just passed for every season. 

Workout this morning was great! Hit 130x3 for a few sets. (Well last one only 2) Super stoked! Wanted 4-5 reps but Ill take it! Everything felt good today!

----------


## KittyO1

Fatigue is catching up with me but still had a great workout. Took naps during lunch both yesterday and today. Worked up to 245x3 for 3 sets. Starting to get better at making bigger jumps. Did a few sets of pullups after that as well as other accessory work. Everything is feeling good! With us being gone camping last week, I did not check in with my coach - so nutrition is the same this week. My weight is usually at its peak on Sunday or Monday (the day after having a Refeed) I did my refeed on Sunday and today Im the lowest Ive been yet. I did not keep a perfect count over the weekend but from my guesstimating, I was under a little each day. Im not sure if my coach is ok with that but I am good with a little weight loss! Haha I need it! I want some definition!

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Thursday all...great workout today! 

Shoulder push press
Wu 45/75
95x6
105x5x3

2 sets of 8 slow pull-ups with band

Superset 

DB shoulder press
30x10
35x8
40x6x3

Seated lateral raises
10x10x5

Machine reverse flyes
100x12x3

Machine lateral raises 
40x12x2
40x10

Rear delt destroyers 
25x50, 15x30, 10x15, 5x15, band hold/pulse to failure(Dropset)

Facedown front lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x15 Dropset (x2)

Finished with Ab work & cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Yay for Friday!! First leg day in 2 weeks and it wore me OUT!! I like training in a hoodie but the gym I went to today doesnt keep the ac running much so Im sure that was a big part of why I got so tired! I ended up taking it off about 2/3rds of the way through. 

Squats
Work up 45-185
195x3x4 sets
185x5
135x8
95x10
**last 2 sets were super slow with hold at the bottom. 
195 felt heavy but form felt better than it has on the heavier sets since starting back. 

Superset 

Leg press
480x12
570x12
660x12
660x12, 570x12, 480x12, 390x12, 300x12
(Dropset)

Single leg DB deadlifts 
45x10x4 sets

Calf press
390x20x3 sets

Leg curls
110x12x3 sets

BB hip thrusts 
225x12x3 sets

Superset w/ hip circle lateral squat walks

Leg extensions 
130x12x3 sets
130x12, 100x12, 70-to failure (dropset)

Adduction machine
130x20x2 sets

Finished with about 10 minutes of stretching/yoga. Its been too long since I stretched! Helped with the walking afterwards too.

----------


## KittyO1

> Great work, Kitty! Doesn't 195 break a barrier you were trying to get past?


Thank you...I actually got 205x2 the last time I trained legs. I want to get to at least 225.

----------


## KittyO1

A bit late updating...had a great weekend with the family. Daughter and her dog came to spend the weekend with Hubby for his bday. Had sushi to celebrate on Saturday.  I dont think Ive had sushi since the whole shutdown last March. Our fav place just reopened. 

Mondays training...

Bench 
45-115 working up
125x5x3 sets WOOHOO!!
125x4 
95x10 slow with bottom pause 

Incline bench
95x6x3 sets

Machine flyes
100x12x3 sets

Assisted Dip machine
3 sets of 10

Triset:
Plate loaded seated dip machine 
2 plates per side x10x2 sets

DB kickbacks
20x12

DB lateral raises
15x12

Cardio 

Super excited to hit 125x5 pretty sure its a rep PR. Felt great!

**********************************************
Todays training...deadlifts were a bit challenging because my legs are still pretty sore from Friday. Once I got the blood flowing it wasnt too bad. 

Deads
45-185
225x5
245x3
255x1x3 sets **current high**
225x5x2 sets

BB row
95x10x3 sets

Supported tbar rows 
80x10
90x8x2 sets

Wide grip pulldowns
120x12x4 sets
100x12 with bottom holds

DB row
75x6x2 sets

SS 
Cable crunches 
72.5x12x3 sets

Decline sit-ups 
3 sets of 12ish last one abs were burning pretty bad. Lost count lol


Cardio

Short and sweet

----------


## KittyO1

So glad to be done with work for the week! Workout was good this morning but I will say its funny how working out at the gym I dont care for can make me ill. Haha I prefer to train at my old gym- which Im able to do when I work on that side of town...but one of the offices I work at, is basically in the wrong direction. Anyways...put my frustration/irritation into my workout. 

Tri set

HS Plate loaded ISO shoulder press 
35x12
45x10
55x10x4 sets

Pull-ups 
4 sets of 8
(Light band w/ slow negatives)

Band Facepulls 
4 sets of 12

Machine lateral raises 
35x12x4 sets

Superset 
Face down front/side lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x20 dropset X 2 sets

DB curls
20x12x2 sets

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x4 sets

Superset 

Double Cable curls
25x12x3 sets

Cable crunches 
90x12x3 sets

In and out in about 35 mins. Thankfully these work days usually fall on my rest days.

----------


## KittyO1

Leg days are just flat out hard!!  

15 mins on stationary bike 

Squats 
45,95,135
165x3
185x3
195x3
205x1 x 2 sets
195x3
135x8 -slow negative and bottom hold
95x12 -slow negative and bottom hold

Glute Ham Raises sets of 12 - Superset throughout squats and leg press - not sure how many sets I did. 

Leg press 
553x12
643x12
693x10
693x10, 643x10, 553x12, 463x15, 373x20- dropset 

Calf press
373x15x 3 sets

Walking lunges 
25

Glute cable kickbacks
4 sets of 25x12

Seated leg curls
100x10x3 sets

Single Leg extensions 
60x10x4 sets

Adductor machine
130x15x2
**I typically think these machines are a waste of time but I have been working them in along with some other pelvic exercises to make sure things are healed and strong- so to speak- since my surgery.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Keep crushing it!!

----------


## KittyO1

> Keep crushing it!!


Thank you! 



> Go Kitty Go! Look at you getting all quad-y!


Haha thanks! Im trying! Feel like Im actually eating enough calories to gain some muscle now!

----------


## KittyO1

Sorry for the lack of training updates...last week I made into more of a deload- just mentally, physically, and emotionally drained. Feeling better this week! Strength is back too! 

Monday: 

Bench
Wu 45-115
125x4x3 sets
125x3
115x5

Incline bench 
95x6x3 sets

Cable flyes 
25x12x3 sets

Machine dips
180x8x4 sets

Superset with side front/lateral raises
10x12x4 sets

Overhead tri extensions 
50x12x3 sets

15 mins cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Today:

Deadlifts 
Wu 45-225
255x3
265x1x3 sets-current PR-was excited to his this. I thought Id get 2 or 3 reps but barely moved it off the floor for the 2nd rep. 
225x5

Supported TBar row
90x8x4 sets

Banded pull-ups 
5 sets of 8-10

Plate loaded seated row
200x10-12x3 sets

Single arm/Side lat pulldown 
75x12x3 sets

Superset with DB curls
20x12x4 sets

Decline sit-ups 
3 sets of 12

----------


## KittyO1

> Kitty, do you use lifting straps for your deads / rows / pulldowns? Because those make a bunch of difference in getting the numbers up.


I dont on deadlifts -bc it takes too long and IMO its hard to start bent over like that. I like my breath/brace before bending down. I have thought about versa grips for those though.

----------


## scotty51312

> I don’t on deadlifts -bc it takes too long and IMO it’s hard to start bent over like that. I like my breath/brace before bending down. I have thought about versa grips for those though.


I like hooks for this very reason, But i'm really tryin to focus on developing grip strength and dislike hooks for that very reason

----------


## tarmyg

I use revers grip when doing deads. I think that, alone, adds a massive amount of weight to my lifts and also helps with my form.

----------


## tarmyg

> Concur. I use overhand when the weight is light, then switch to reverse grip for medium plus, going over to straps when the weight gets 'heavy'. I've been in the 'Never use straps' camp but just don't like some of the odd torsional forces I experience with a mixed grip at higher weights. Maybe I'm just getting old... Well, OK, you can strike 'maybe' out :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, wraps add at least as much to reverse grip weights as reverse grips do for overhand only. At least in my experience.


 :Thumps Up:  Agreed! I only stopped using grips because lower arm and grip strength is more important to me than maxing out a dead lift.

----------


## KittyO1

> I like hooks for this very reason, But i'm really tryin to focus on developing grip strength and dislike hooks for that very reason


Ahh yeah I forgot about hooks! Grip strength is a huge reason I dont use anything with deads. I need them on so much else but like having a few things that allow for decent grip strength.




> I use revers grip when doing deads. I think that, alone, adds a massive amount of weight to my lifts and also helps with my form.


I dont guess Ive ever considered reverse grip. I use a mixed grip. 




> Concur. I use overhand when the weight is light, then switch to reverse grip for medium plus, going over to straps when the weight gets 'heavy'. I've been in the 'Never use straps' camp but just don't like some of the odd torsional forces I experience with a mixed grip at higher weights. Maybe I'm just getting old... Well, OK, you can strike 'maybe' out :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, wraps add at least as much to reverse grip weights as reverse grips do for overhand only. At least in my experience.


Haha Im getting old too- at least my body is reminding me of that despite how much Im in denial.

----------


## KittyO1

Tbh I am pleased at how much my strength has increased since my surgery. Only been back lifting since the end of June so less than 5 months after basically a year of ups/downs with surgeries. This is the strongest Ive ever been on bench, only 20lbs from my highest deadlift number, and accessory work is the highest its been in years. Im just hungry for more haha I definitely think my lower body numbers need to come up a lot to balance out with my actual strength but I did have to take about 2 years off squats due to a hip injury. So, that plays a big role in those lifts.

----------


## KittyO1

> AARGH, actually I meant mixed grip but I guess I read what I wanted to see lol. Overhand to start, mixed when medium'ish, straps with overhand when heavy.


Haha thats ok...do you use a belt? I have used one for squats in the past on my heaviest sets but dont at the moment for any lifts.

----------


## KittyO1

> I do not, actually, and haven't for about 15 years. I did buy one a couple of months back but couldn't get used to it again. Just felt uncomfortable.


Same!

----------


## KittyO1

Thursday- Shoulders

HS Iso Lat Shoulder press machine 
*weight per side
35x8
50x8
60x8
70x6x5 sets-PR
**I think thats as far up as I went. Sadly, I didnt write it down yesterday and was just going with how I felt. 

Superset these with 20 band facepulls

Seated DB press
35x8x3 sets

Superset with DB front/side lateral raises 
5x15x4 sets

Machine Lateral raises 
40x15x3 sets 

Rear delt destroyer set
25x60, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20

Face down front/side lateral raise dropset
15x12, 10x15, 5x20, bands to failure

----------


## KittyO1

Friday-leg day

Wu with hip circle

Squats 
45x8
95x8
135x5
165x2
185x2
205x2x5 sets
135x8x2 sets (slow/bottom hold)
95x12(slow/hold)

Leg press 
4 plates per side x 10
5 pps x10
6 pps x10
7 pps x10

Superset with Glute ham raises
4 sets of 12

BB Hip thrusts
225x12x3 sets
245x10x2 sets

Superset with Glute Ham Raises
5 sets of 12

Single leg extensions 
60x10-12x4 sets each leg 

Cardio 

Surprisingly the squats got easier (if that makes sense) I probably had at least 3 if not 4 on 1-2 of the sets! Felt great! Wore me plumb out but exciting! Hahaha

----------


## KittyO1

> Damn, Kitty, you are getting crazy strong! Any plans to test your 1 rep max?


Thank you! I plan to this week. I may have to work up the nerve to ask for a spot. I know Id be more confident with one.

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Monday! Awesome workout this morning. 

Bench
75x8
105x5
125x2
135x1x2
145x1 PR
150x1x2 sets PR
95x15
Tried to go straight to 150 but when I unracked it, my mind got in the way. So I did another set of 135 and then 145 to try to get my head right. I know that effected my top sets but Im still happy. I havent tried max sets in forever!! (I did have a spotter today too) 

Incline bench
95x6x3 sets

Machine flyes 
100x10x3 sets

Triset:
Seated plate loaded dips
2pps x10x4 sets

Standing DB press
25x10

Alt Front/side lateral raises 
15x12

Cardio

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Congrats on the PR!!!

Little bit jelly...

----------


## KittyO1

> Congrats on the PR!!!
> 
> Little bit jelly...


Haha thanks! It seems like its taken forever!

----------


## KittyO1

Full update to come but I got 290 on Deads this morning! All time high for me! 300 is soooo close!!

----------


## KittyO1

Full update 

Conv Deads
95x8
135x5
185x2
225x1
275x1
290x0 fail
290x1 - HECK YEAH! Almost felt like I got the wind knocked out of me afterwards but was so excited at the same time! Haha
135x8

Pull-ups(w band)
4 sets of 8-10 

Supported TBar row
95x8
105x6x3 sets

Iso lat plate loaded pulldowns (single arm)
80x8x3 each side

Stretchers
100x12x3 sets

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x3 sets

DB curls
25x10x3 sets

Ab work/cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Push press
45x8
75x5
95x5
115x3
125x1 PR
115x3
95x5

Klokov press
45x10x3 sets
45x8

Superset with plate front & lateral raises 
5x20x4 sets 

Iso lat PL shoulder press machine 
55x8
65x5
70x5x3 sets

Superset throughout workout:

Band Facepulls 
3 sets of 15

Hanging leg raises
3 sets of 15 

Machine lateral raises 
40x8
30x12x2

Rear delt destroyer set
25x50, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20 band pulse to failure - dropset 

Db curls
25x12x3 sets

Face down front lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x15 dropset 

Cable crunches 
100x15x2 sets

----------


## KittyO1

Great workout today! Went in with the goal to hit 225...surpassed that which is awesome- but as usual, I wanted more. Details below but I could have had 245....next time. 

Squats 
**wu with hip circle**
95x5
135x3
185x1
215x1
235x1
245x0- bar slipped on my hoodie and popped my shoulder. I tried again but my shoulder was bothering me. I know I could have gotten it if my dang hoodie wouldnt have gotten in the way. 
135x10

Leg press
4pps x12
5pps x12
6pps x10
7pps x8x3 sets

Superset with Glute Ham Raises 
7 sets of 12

Calf press
3pps x15x3 sets

BB hip thrusts 
225x10
285x8x3 sets

Superset with Glute Ham Raises 
4 sets of 12

Cable Glute kickbacks
35x12x 3 sets per leg

Leg extensions 
130x12
145x10x3 sets

Finished with stretching and rolling

----------


## KittyO1

Yay for a short week! Only one day of work left for the week! 

Todays workout...back to the lighter weight this week.

Bench
45x8
75x8
105x5
115x5x4 sets

Incline bench 
95x5x3 sets

DB bench
50x8x3 sets

Seated machine dips
2pps x10x4 sets

SS with front & side lateral plate raises 
5x15x4 sets

Cable flyes 
25x10x3 sets

Overhead extensions 
42.5x15x3 sets

SS w/
Cable crunches 
72.5x15x3 sets

Lying leg lifts 
3 sets of 15

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Yesterday- 

Back day

Deadlifts SS w/ GHR
95x5
135x5/10
185x5/10
225x5x4 sets/10x4 sets

Supported TBar row 
2 plates x6-8x4sets

Lat pulldowns 
120x10x4 sets

DB rows 
70x8x4 sets

SS with DB curls
25x10x4 sets

Single arm cable pulldowns 
42.5x12x2 sets

Spent a good bit of time stretching.

----------


## KittyO1

Shoulders today...and LOTS of cooking!! 

Push press
45x8
75x8
95x5x5 sets

SS both bb/db press with hanging leg raises 
Sets of 12 

DB shoulder press 
35x8
40x6x4 sets- PR

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x4 sets

SS w/ front/side lateral plate raises 
5x15x4 sets

Plate loaded shoulder press
1pps x8x4 sets

SS with lying leg lifts with reverse crunch

Machine lateral raises 
30x15x3 sets

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x50, 15x25, 10x15, 5x25 dropset

Face down front lateral raises 
15x15, 10x15, 5x25 Dropset 

Facepulls
50x15x3 sets

----------


## wango

Damn impressive workouts Kitty, that shoulder routine was a killer! 

Did you mean to cook your Delts along with a Thanksgiving feast, lol?

----------


## KittyO1

> Damn impressive workouts Kitty, that shoulder routine was a killer! 
> 
> Did you mean to cook your Delts along with a Thanksgiving feast, lol?


Well, thanks! Yes I did! Haha Gotta get those stubborn things to grow! 




> Kitty, if you keep getting stronger, we are going to have to change your name to 'Tiger' or 'Lioness'!


Haha I like that idea!

----------


## KittyO1

Felt good to be back in the gym. Went for leg day since I didnt make it in on Friday. Was a good workout. Quicker than my typical workout but noting like my scrub pants being super tight on my quads! Haha


Squats
Wu bw & bar with hip circle 
95x5
135x5
185x5
205x5x3 sets

GHR 
SS throughout workout 
6 sets of 10

Leg press 
4pps x12
5pps x12
6ppsx12x4 sets

SS w/ Glute bridge
6 sets of 12 w hip circle

Calf press 
3pps x20x3 sets

SS w/ 
Leg press Glute/hamstring focus 
3pps x20x3 sets

Bb hip thrusts
225x12x4 sets

Leg extensions 
130 to failure

----------


## KittyO1

Man was it hard to get out of bed this morning! We slept with the window open and we had a cold front come in. Felt so good! 

Bench 
75x5
95x3
115x3
125x5x4 sets

DB bench
50x10
55x6x3 sets PR? 

Incline bench 
95x6x3 sets

Machine flyes 
100x10x3 sets

Machine dips
2pps x10x 3 sets

SS with dB kickbacks 
15x12x3 sets

Cardio 15 mins 

Stretching

----------


## KittyO1

Sorry for the lack of updates. Life has just been busy. I trained shoulders and abs last Thursday, back, bis, and more abs on Friday. Chest yesterday, and back again today. (Getting back to my usual schedule.) Cardio was done all 4 of those days. Increasing calories again. Up to 2225 now. I wont bore you with typing out of my workouts - just start back with todays

Conv. Deadlifts 
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x3x4 sets 
** felt heavy this morning- probably bc Im still a bit tight from Friday and we moved furniture over the weekend. 

Banded pull-ups 
4 sets of 10
**band broke on last set so I finished with negatives. 

SS with hanging leg raises 
4 sets of 15

Supported TBar row 
2 plates 4 sets of 6

SS w dB curls 
25x10

Handle bar pulldowns 
85x15 hold/squeeze @ bottom/slow
100x12
120x10x2
100x12
First time using this handle so was playing with weight and really squeezing lats. 

Seated plate loaded rows
2pps x 12
115 per side x10 x2 sets 

Machine high bicep curls 
40x8
30x12x2

Cardio-15 mins walking

----------


## KittyO1

Heres Thursdays workout...

Shoulders

Iso Plate loaded shoulder press 
Wu 25ps x12
45ps x10
55ps x5x4 sets

Seated DB shoulder press 
35x8x3 sets

SS w band over and backs/pull-aparts 

Machine reverse flyes 
85x15x4 sets

SS with plate front and lateral raises 
5x20

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x60, 15x30, 10x15, 5x20, band pulses dropset 

Face down front lateral raises 
15x15, 10x15, 5x20 dropset x2 sets

Ab work SS throughout

Friday- legs

Squats 
Wu with bw squats and hip circle work
95x5
135x5
185x3
205x3x4 sets
135x12 slow w/ bottom hold

Good mornings
65x12x4 sets 

Tri set
Kneeling squats 
225x12x4 sets

Glute bridge
4 sets of 12

Lateral squat walks w hip circle 
4 sets of 12 each way

Leg press
5pps x12x4 sets

Leg curls
100x12x3 sets

Leg extensions 
130x15x3 sets

Stretching

Happy Monday...counting down to Christmas!! Its my most favorite time of the year-even with the extra chaos we create. 

Hammies were crazy sore this weekend from the good mornings. Just now starting to loosen back up. Love it!!

Great workout this morning. Gym has been busier over the past few weeks. 

Bench
75x5
95x3
115x3
125x3
135x3x3 sets

DB Bench
55x7x3 sets
55x6(couldnt make it to 7 haha)

Incline bench 
105x5x3 sets

Machine flyes 
100x12
115x8x2 sets

SS:
Plate loaded dip machine 
2pps x12x3 sets

DB front/side lateral raises 
10x12x3 sets

SS:
Cable crunches 
72.5x15x4 sets

Tri push down 
57.5x12x4 sets

Hanging leg raises 
4 sets of 12-15

Stretching

Apparently everyone in town decided it was a good day to go to the gym early and train back. Lots of bouncing around trying to find equipment to use today. 

Single arm lat pulldown
(Iso high lat pull seated sideways)
45x15
70x10x3 sets

Deadlifts 
135x5
185x5
225x3
255x3
265x2
255x3
225x5

Single DB row
75x8x4 sets

SS
Seated machine row(supported) 
2pps x12x4 sets

Kneeling cable lat pulldowns 
42.5x12x4sets
(Done with 2 cables and rotating palms inward)

SS
Wide grip pulldowns 
120x12x3 sets

Straight arm pulldowns 
50x12x3 sets

DB curls 
20x15x3 sets

Ab work throughout. 

I think that was about it. I felt a bit scattered trying to figure out what equipment was available. Lol

----------


## wango

> Here’s Thursday’s workout...
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Iso Plate loaded shoulder press 
> Wu 25ps x12
> 45ps x10
> 55ps x5x4 sets
> 
> ...


Keep killing it Kitty!

----------


## KittyO1

Shoulders today

Was waiting on bar to be available...

Seated DB press
25x10
35x6x2 sets
**everything was stiff and hurting lol

Push press 
75x5
95x5
115x3x3 sets

SS w plate lateral raises and band over/backs 
just to get the blood flowing well

Klokov press
45x10x3 sets

Seated DB press 
35x8-10x4 sets

SS w band pull aparts 

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x3 sets

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x50, 15x20, 10x15, 5x20- dropset

Face down front lateral raises 
15x15, 10x20, 5x20 Dropset (x2)

Shoulders were dead- could barely move for a bit! Lol

Ab/mobility work & cardio

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

this was inspiring. thanks. lots of different exercises.

----------


## KittyO1

Getting in my last few workouts before Christmas. Things are still moving forward with the reverse diet. Im up to 2300 calories and weight is still maintaining. I am starting to get use to the daily bounce around from the scale. Its very similar each week. Doesnt mess with my head near as much anymore so thats a big step in itself. 

Monday: 
Chest/tris/abs

DB bench
30x12
40x8
55x7x2 sets
55x6 (failed #7)

SS hanging leg raises as well as 1 single wide pull-up w hold and sleep w negative between each set once warmed up. 

Bb bench
95x10
115x6x3 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x3 sets

Band over and backs

Cable crossovers 
35x12x3 sets

Cable crunches 
90x15x4 sets

DB kickbacks 
20x10x4 sets

SS w dB lateral raises 
10x15x8 sets 

DB overhead extensions 
40x12x4 sets

Decline sit-ups 
4 sets of 15 with 10lb plate

Cardio

----------


## tarmyg

Maintaining a revers diet is a huge feat in my book by itself.

----------


## KittyO1

> Maintaining a revers diet is a huge feat in my book by itself.


Its definitely been a challenge both mentally and physically. Ive struggled with moments of wanting to drastically cut my calories and starve myself. It has been a really great learning experience though! To see how my body has soaked up and used the extra calories. My skin, hair, energy, etc have all improved. Where as below 1400 calories, I was steadily gaining weight week by week, hair was falling out, joints hurt non stop, I had NO energy etc. No one, other than my forum families, even halfway understand what and why Im doing it all too! Haha

----------


## wango

Kitty if you don’t mind, could you give me a brief overview of the reverse diet. What it is and it’s purpose? Thank you & keep up the great work!

----------


## KittyO1

> Kitty if you dont mind, could you give me a brief overview of the reverse diet. What it is and its purpose? Thank you & keep up the great work!


Of course! A reverse diet is slowly/ strategically increasing your calories -through adjusting your macros. It is used after youve been in a deficit for an extended period of time be it a cut or show prep etc. If done right, you minimize fat gain. 

In my case, I was more or less in a deficit for 6 years. Had moments of frustration and just going back to maintenance calories- so between drastic calorie changes, regardless of how low I dropped my calories I just continued to gain weight. In August I had a resting metabolic rate test done and found it to be 1987 and total daily expenditure to be 2787. I was mind blown on why I couldnt drop weight on the <1400 I had been on constantly for almost 4 months. I reached out for help and found a coach. He has been the one deciding when and what macros to change. Hes increased me to 2300...carbs alone went from 100 to 295 and my weight has maintained.

----------


## KittyO1

Back day -yesterday
It was a plan free sort of day- Went in and just had fun with it. Actually just kept adding weight on Deads and had to take a pic to go back and calculate the total . 

Wide grip pulldowns 
100x12
120x12x4 sets 
(Waiting on a bar to do Deads)

Conv Deadlifts 
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x3
265x1
275x1
285x1

Pull-ups w/ red band
4 sets of 8-10

Bb rows
115x8x3 sets

HS iso row machine 
(Weight per side)
100x10
110x8
120x8
120x6

Stretchers
125x12x4 sets

Straight arm pulldowns 
60x12x3 sets

DB curls 
25x10x3

Concentration curl
25x8x3

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

> I'm going to start calling you 'Nala' from now on!
> 
> I forget, are you using any pharmaceuticals or are you natty (well, natty'ish at least)?


Haha Im natty. Ran osta a year or 2 back and I did have test pellets but those are gone now. Havent ventured to the other side yet. Haha

----------


## jolter604

> Haha Im natty. Ran osta a year or 2 back and I did have test pellets but those are gone now. Havent ventured to the other side yet. Haha


My wife was natty her whole life until she met me. I got her on 10mg anavar and her glutes exploded she could barely get her jeans on. she said never again but... 
She ended up doing it again but did less glute exercises.

You look great no need for aas unless you are competing. 
I just had extra and wanted to see what it would do for her. 


Eat, pound, sleep...

----------


## KittyO1

> My wife was natty her whole life until she met me. I got her on 10mg anavar and her glutes exploded she could barely get her jeans on. she said never again but... 
> She ended up doing it again but did less glute exercises.
> 
> You look great no need for aas unless you are competing. 
> I just had extra and wanted to see what it would do for her. 
> 
> 
> Eat, pound, sleep...


Haha I love it! Thank you! I have wanted to for a long time but want to be leaner to allow room for the possibility of gaining a little fat. Plus, Id like to see what muscle I actually have. I do want bigger delts, glutes, and quads -like every other girl out there

----------


## KittyO1

Decided to shove in the rest of my workouts in one day...completely wiped me out too! Lol 

Squats 
Wu w hip circle & bar
95x5
135x5
185x5x4 sets
**kept these lighter today bc of yesterdays Deads. Worked out though bc I accidentally forgot my lifting shoes. Forgot just how awkward squats feel in running shoes! Haha

SLDL
95x12x3 sets

Leg press (narrow stance)
5pps x12
6pps x12x3 sets
6pps x12, 5pps x12, 4pps x15, 3pps x20-dropset 

SS w/ Glute bridge 
5 sets of 15

Calf press 
3pps x15x3 sets

Single leg press
3 plates total x 15x 3 sets

Leg curls
115x8x3 sets
100x10

Leg extensions 
130x12x4 sets

Plate loaded shoulder press machine 
45x12
60x10
65x8
70x5x3 sets

SS w/ band Facepulls 
5 sets of 15

Seated DB press 
35x10x3 sets

SS w/ front/side lateral raises 
5x20x3 sets

Seated lateral raises 
10x12 side /10x12 front, 5x15 side/15x15 front  Drop-set 
(2 sets) shoulders were hurting and everything else I wanted to use was taken so I called it quits. Haha

Spent some time hanging/stretching as well as come ab work.

----------


## KittyO1

Merry Christmas everyone!!

----------


## wango

> Merry Christmas everyone!!


Merry Christmas!

----------


## jolter604

Merry Christmas kit

Eat, pound, sleep...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Merry Christmas everyone!!


Merry Christmas!!!

----------


## KittyO1

Hey guys and gals! I hope youre all doing well! Things are going well here. Been back training since the 4th. Has been good to get back to a routine after traveling over a week. Still reverse dieting. Up to 2375 - macros 150p, 310c, and 55f. Maintaining weight as well. Strength and energy are great. Definitely still have moments of wanting to cut but coach says to wait. Its so hard- especially when youve been in a deficit the good majority of 6 years. Heck even when I wasnt dieting, I wasnt eating this many calories! Lol 

I am in the middle of a dinning room set refinishing project. Ill try to do better updating but if Im not, thats why.

----------


## wango

Glad to have you back!

----------


## KittyO1

> Glad to have you back!


Thank you! Ill try to do better loging here. Haha

----------


## KittyO1

> Hey! There is Kitty! Welcome back!


Thank you!

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Monday! I hope you all had a great weekend! Ours was great - flew by as usual. Finished the top of my table. Almost finished with the bottom and just got started on the chairs. Hands and knees arent a fan off all of this! Haha 

Great workout this morning...

Bench 
wu-45/75
95x5
115x5
120x5
125x4x4 sets
95x8

DB Bench 
50x8x3 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x3 sets

Machine flyes 
100x12x3 sets

SS
Machine Dips
2pps x8 x4 sets

DB kickbacks 
20x8x4 sets

Ab work throughout 

Cardio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

reverse diet!! Awesome!!!

----------


## kelkel

> Thank you! I’ll try to do better loging here. Haha



Please!

----------


## KittyO1

Back day- not much sleep last night but got in a good workout...

Started off with a good bit of rolling. My back and hips have been pretty tight especially with all of the work on the table. 

Deadlifts 
95x8
135x8
185x5
225x5x4 sets
*Kept it on the lighter side to avoid irritating my hips. Just wanted some good blood flow and muscle activation*

Supported TBar row
2plates x 6x4 sets

Hyperextensions 
3 sets of 20

Pulldowns (various grips)
120x12x5 sets

Stretchers 
100x12x3 sets

Seated cable rows
120x12x3 sets

SS 
DB pullovers(lat focused)
45x12x4 sets

DB curls
20x12x4 sets

Concentration curls
25x8x3 sets

More rolling and stretching

----------


## KittyO1

Got in a quick workout before my early day this week...

Shoulders

DB shoulder press 
25x12
35x8
40x6x4 sets

Iso lat shoulder press
55x6x4 sets

SS w/ band Facepulls 
4 sets of 20

Hanging leg raises 
4 sets of 15

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x60, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20, band hold/pulses 25 Dropset 

Face down front lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x20 dropset X2 sets 

Cardio

Came home and took a nap after work...Ive been a bit more tired this week.

----------


## KittyO1

Legs

Squats
95x8
135x5
165x3
185x5x4 sets

Front squats 
95x8x4 sets

Good mornings 
85x10x4 sets

Leg curls 
100x10x5 sets

Leg press 
5pps x12x5 sets

SS w/ Glute bridge 
5 sets of 12 

Calf press 
2pps x20x3 sets 

Leg extensions 
130x12x4 sets

Stretching/Rolling


Calorie increase again this week. Although overall, my weight has stayed steady, it typically fluctuates a good bit throughout the week. This week has actually been the most consistent Ive seen it. Feeling a bit leaner too. I think my body is enjoying the fuel! Haha

----------


## KittyO1

Good chest workout this morning (with the rest of the world haha)

Bench
45x15, 75x10-wu
105x5
115x5
125x5x4 sets

DB bench
50x8x4 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x3 sets

Machine flyes 
100x12x4 sets

Machine tricep extensions 
30x12x4 sets

SS 
Cable crunches
72.5x15x4 sets

Cable pushdowns 
50x15x4 sets

Cardio 

Stretching and rolling

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Doing great Kitty!!!

----------


## KittyO1

> You know why Garfield REALLY hates Mondays?
> 
> Because every gym bro works chest that day!


Haha ikr It just works out so well to be able to hit shoulders mid week.

----------


## KittyO1

> Doing great Kitty!!!


Thank you Girly!!!

----------


## KittyO1

Tuesday -back day 

Deadlift areas taken so no deads. Felt like I needed to give my hips/lower back another week anyways so it all worked out for the better. 

Banded pullups
6 sets of 8-10

Hyperextensions 
4 sets of 20

Single arm pulldowns 
(Seated sideways on iso lat high row(
80x10x4 sets

Plate loaded row machine 
200 x12
250x10x3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 
120x12x3 sets

Supported TBar rows
80x12x3 sets 

SS w/ dB curls
25x10x3 sets

Facepulls 
50x15x4 sets

SS w cable crunches 
75x15x4 sets

Machine curls
50x12x3 sets

Cardio/ab work/rolling 




Thursday - shoulders

Iso lat seated shoulder press 
35x15
55x8
60x5
65x5x4 sets

DB shoulder press 
40x5x4 sets

Arnold press 
25x12x4 sets

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x4 sets

Machine lateral raises 
40x12x3 sets

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x60, 10x30, 5x20 Dropset 

Face down shoulder press
5x25- straight into-

Face down front lateral raises 
10x20, 5x20 Dropset- 2 sets

Cardio/ab work

----------


## KittyO1

Crawfish anyone?

----------


## Charlie67

The crawdads don't bother me... its all that damn celery!  :Smilie: 

Keep it up Kitty!

Best,
C-

----------


## KittyO1

> I know this will seem like heresy, but I just cant do crawdads. I DO like shrimp, and I get it: a mouse could starve on the difference between shrimp and crawfish, but I can't do it lol! Looks tasty though (except for all those eyes staring back at me :O )


Haha I mostly just eat the shrimp and a few potatoes. I have eaten the crawfish- but tbh I was too waisted to even think about the eyes then. Now I know prefer headless/deveined shrimp 




> The crawdads don't bother me... its all that damn celery! 
> 
> Keep it up Kitty!
> 
> Best,
> C-


Rofl ikr Hubby says it gives it flavor. No one eats any of the celery, lemons, or onions.

----------


## jolter604

> Crawfish anyone?


I'll take that to the face, 

Eat, pound, sleep...

----------


## KittyO1

Monday-back day

Conventional deadlifts 
45/95x10
135x8
185x5
225x5
255x3x4 sets
185x10

Bent over rows
95x10x4 sets 

Wide grip pulldowns 
140x10x4 sets

Stretchers 
120x12x3 sets

Iso lat row machine 
2pps x12x3 sets

DB curls
20x12x3 sets

Machine preacher curls
50x12x3 sets


Tuesday-Chest day

Bench 
45/75x10
95x5
115x5
125x3
130x3x4 sets
95x10

DB bench 
50x8x3 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x4 sets

Machine flyes 
100x12x3 sets

Machine dips
2pps x8x3 sets 

Overhead cable extensions 
42.5x12x3 sets

Decline sit-ups 
3 sets of 12

Hanging leg raises 
3 sets of 12

Machine crunches 
50x15x3 sets

----------


## KittyO1

> I glanced at that last post and thought it was all one day. I was like "dang, look at that volume! Kitty is on the sauce!" Then I saw that it was two days


Haha nope. Dont think I could handle all of that in one session

----------


## KittyO1

Push press 
45x10
75x8
95x5
105x3
115x3
125x3x4 sets
**last set only got 2**

SS with 15 band over and backs

Klokov press 
55x8x3 sets

Iso lat shoulder press 
1 plate per side x10x4 sets

SS with band Facepulls 
4 sets of 12

Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x4 sets

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x60, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20 band pulse to failure 

**Face down** shoulder finisher- 2 sets
5x20 shoulder press 
Front/side lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x20

Went in for Cardio yesterday

----------


## KittyO1

Legs
Started with a good 20 minutes of rolling. I have had a good bit of soreness and tightness this week. 

Squats 
45x8
95x8
135x10x4 sets
**kept things light to just get good activation and blood flow without irritating anything 

Good mornings
65x10x4 sets

Split squat with front leg elevated 
95x10x4 sets each leg

SS 
Leg press 
4pps x 15x4 sets

Single leg deadlifts 
35x12x4 sets each leg

Leg extensions 
130x12x5 sets

SS 
Cable hip thrusts w/ rope
60x12x4 sets

Cable crunches 
90x12x4 sets 

Went to the chiropractor today. Its been waaaaaaay too long! I will be going every week for a while to see if I can get things lined back up.

----------


## KittyO1

Switched Mondays to back day- apparently everyone else got the memo because there were a ton of people doing back today as well.  (no bar for Deads so I started with pulldowns)

Wide grip pulldowns 
100x15
120x12x4 sets

**rack came available but by the time I wiped my stuff down, someone jumped on it...so I stole a random bar and just found some floor. Lol 

Deadlifts 
95x5-gotta warm up my hammies
135x5
185x5
225x5
255x3x4 sets
185x5
135x10

Supported TBar rows 
2 plates x6x2 sets
2plates +10lbs x5x2 sets

SS w/ DB curls
20x12x3 sets 

Single cable lat pulldowns 
50x12x3 sets

SS w/ Facepulls 
50x12x3 sets

Seated cable row
120x12x3 sets 

Cable crunches 
80x15x4 sets 



Here are my table before and after pics

----------


## KittyO1

Bench 
45/75x10
95x5
115x5
125x3
130x3x4 sets
95x10x2

DB bench 
50x8x3 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x4 sets

Cable flyes 
25x12x3 sets

Machine dips
2pps x10x3 sets 

SS w/ lateral raises 
5x20x3 sets

Overhead cable extensions 
50x12x3 sets

Cable crunches 
72.5x12x4 sets 

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

> What does your cardio consist of, Kitty? LISS or ?


Currently its just LISS about 45 mins a week. Since Im building calories.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Getting it done!

----------


## KittyO1

Everything is pretty sore this week and shoulders really werent too excited for today. Good workout but just not the strength and endurance I wanted. Could also be that I strained my wrist a bit pulling nails out of some shiplap. 

Push press 
45x10
75x8
95x5
105x3
115x2
115x1
115x0
95x5

Klokov press 
55x8x3 sets

SS 
DB shoulder press 
35x8-10x4 sets

Lateral raises 
10x12x4 sets

SS 
Arnold press 
25x10x3 sets

Front lateral raises 
10x12x3 sets

SS 
Scott Press
25x12x3 sets

Front/side lateral raises 
10x12x3 sets

SS 
Machine reverse flyes 
85x12x4 sets

Plate raises (front & side)
5x25

SS 
Facepulls 
52.5x12x3 sets

Cable single lateral raises 
5x12x3 sets each arm

Machine lateral raises 
40x10x3 sets

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Legs
Started with ab work to get core warmed up 

Squats 
45x8
95x8
135x5
165x3
185x3
195x3
205x3x3 sets
135x8

SS w/ banded long jumps 5 b/w each set

Good mornings
65x12x4 sets

SS w/ Banded long jumps 

Split squat with front leg elevated 
95x10x4 sets each leg

Leg press 
4pps x 15
5pps x12
6pps x12x3 sets

SS w/ Single leg deadlifts 
45x10x5 sets each leg

Hip thrusts 
225x12x2
255x10

SS w/ lateral squat walks with hip circle 
12x3 sets

Leg extensions 
130x12x4 sets
90x to failure 

Adductor
130x25
170x15x2


A fun cake order I did this week...

----------


## KittyO1

> Holy cow! Is that King Cake inspired?


No, its a seven year old girls bday cake.

----------


## KittyO1

> Are the parents crazy? That sugar is going to have kids BUZZING!


Ikr! Im hoping most of the toppers just get thrown away. I try to cut as much sugar out of the icing without it being noticeable. Its still not healthy by any means though. Lol

----------


## wango

> Legs
> Started with ab work to get core warmed up 
> 
> Squats 
> 45x8
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 165x3
> 185x3
> ...


Now that’s a cake! Damn, I remember those candy bracelets from decades ago!

----------


## KittyO1

> Now thats a cake! Damn, I remember those candy bracelets from decades ago!


Thank you! Haha my son (13) was flipping out when he saw those. He said he loved them....not sure when hes ever had one lol

----------


## KittyO1

Happy Monday! Productive weekend. We finished our island. Worked on a few other projects around the house. Today I went to the chiropractor at lunch because I woke up with some kinks. Probably why deads didnt go as well as I wanted. Also, came home and fixed my dryer after work! Woohoo! I was worried that wed have to pay a ton to have someone come out. God is good!!! 

Deadlifts 
45x8/95x5
135x5
165x3
195x3
225x3
245x1
265x1
276x0 tried twice but just wasnt happening today 
225x5

Supported TBar rows
100x6x3 sets 
100x6, 55x10 dropset

SS w/ DB curls
20x12x4 sets

Single arm cable pulldowns 
50x12x4 sets

SS w/ cable crunches 
80x12x4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 
120x12x3 sets

Stretchers 
100x12x3 sets

Seated cable row
120 x12x3 sets 

DB row
70x6x3 sets

SS w/ concentration curls
25x10x3 sets

Cardio/ab work/rolling/stretching

----------


## KittyO1

Todays workout had me hurting! Haha It was a great one!! 

Bench 
45/75x10
95x5
115x5
125x3
130x3
135x1
140x1
145x1
115x7

DB bench 
50x8
55x6x2 sets

Incline bench 
95x6x4 sets

Machine flyes 
100x12x3 sets

Machine dips
2pps x10x3 sets 

SS w/ DB kickbacks 
15x12x3 sets

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

Iso lat shoulder press 
35x12
55x8
65x5
70x5x4 sets

SS w/ band Facepulls 

DB shoulder press 
40x5x3 sets
35x8

SS w/ Band over and backs

Machine lateral raises 
50x6, 30x10 dropset (3 sets)

Cable single lateral raises 
5x12x3 sets each arm

SS w/ cable crunches 
100x12x3 sets

Rear delt destroyer set 
25x60, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20, band hold/pulse (to tears lol- jk those come in the first 60 )

Face down front lateral raises 
15x12, 10x15, 5x20 dropset- 2 sets

Cardio/abs/stretching/mobility

----------


## kelkel

> Cardio/abs/stretching/mobility



That's the crap that's too hard for me.

----------


## almostgone

> Legs
> Started with ab work to get core warmed up 
> 
> Squats 
> 45x8
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 165x3
> 185x3
> ...


I'm sure the cake was delicious, but SO MANY colors. Like Walt Disney regurgitated the whole palette of colors from Disney World!!  :Smilie:

----------


## KittyO1

> Kitty, you must hate your rear delts!


Haha ikr have you ever done meadows destroyer set? They do make them grow though! Just need to find something that works that well for my front and medial delts. 




> That's the crap that's too hard for me.


I completely understand that one! I have to plan time for it as much as I try to pretend it doesnt matter...




> I'm sure the cake was delicious, but SO MANY colors. Like Walt Disney regurgitated the whole palette of colors from Disney World!!


Rofl for real! Seven year olds dont think about that when they are picking out their cakes though.

----------


## KittyO1

Sorry for the lack of updates. I trained legs Friday. Went with daughter to get a pick up a dresser for a project this weekend...had some ER fun due to her first kidney stone-middle of the night of course-bc thats when they come right? Passed quickly luckily. Shes a tough cookie!! 

This weeks training is a deload/active recovery week. Hitting the muscle groups but lighter & higher reps as well as a lot of rolling and stretching while maintaining my usual levels of cardio. Coach did increase calories again. Weight started to drop again.

----------


## wango

> Sorry for the lack of updates. I trained legs Friday. Went with daughter to get a pick up a dresser for a project this weekend...had some ER fun due to her first kidney stone-middle of the night of course-bc that’s when they come right? Passed quickly luckily. She’s a tough cookie!! 
> 
> This weeks training is a deload/active recovery week. Hitting the muscle groups but lighter & higher reps as well as a lot of rolling and stretching while maintaining my usual levels of cardio. Coach did increase calories again. Weight started to drop again.


Your daughter must be a chip off the block. Is she lifting yet?

----------


## KittyO1

> Your daughter must be a chip off the block. Is she lifting yet?


I like to think so ...sadly no. She did for a little while with a boyfriend but that ended and now shes sworn off it. Lol Hopefully eventually bc she did actually like lifting there for a little while.

----------


## wango

Im so happy the school I teach at has a nice strength program for both the boys and girls. A few years back they really stepped it up with the young ladies by adding cleans, squats and deadlifts. I cringed though when I walked by and saw some of their form (the guys as well) as they were new to deadlifting. I donated a half a dozen hex bars. 

Its the coolest thing walking by & watching them perform their lifts with flawless form (Im obsessed with perfect mechanics, lol). 

Im sure youll motivate your daughter to get back into it again.

----------


## KittyO1

> Im so happy the school I teach at has a nice strength program for both the boys and girls. A few years back they really stepped it up with the young ladies by adding cleans, squats and deadlifts. I cringed though when I walked by and saw some of their form (the guys as well) as they were new to deadlifting. I donated a half a dozen hex bars. 
> 
> Its the coolest thing walking by & watching them perform their lifts with flawless form (Im obsessed with perfect mechanics, lol). 
> 
> Im sure youll motivate your daughter to get back into it again.


That is great! My son will be going into high school next year and I have been encouraging him to take weightlifting class. The teacher is supposed to be very good/experienced. I have tried teaching him just a simple bodyweight squat but poor kids legs are 3/4th of his height and he soooooooooo awkward about it. I couldnt figure out how to fix it.  Hubby is built the same but he doesnt exercise at all. Hes gone maybe 3xs in the 13 years that Ive been going.

----------


## tarmyg

> Hes gone maybe 3xs in the 13 years that Ive been going.


Sounds like my wife. 21-years and when I go to the gym she drinks wine. Still wears same size as in high school which I have told her to keep to herself

----------


## wango

> That is great! My son will be going into high school next year and I have been encouraging him to take weightlifting class. The teacher is supposed to be very good/experienced. I have tried teaching him just a simple bodyweight squat but poor kids legs are 3/4th of his height and he soooooooooo awkward about it. I couldnt figure out how to fix it.  Hubby is built the same but he doesnt exercise at all. Hes gone maybe 3xs in the 13 years that Ive been going.


My students love weight training class!!! Our teacher is a great and knowledgeable guy & really caring. I deal with the older kids in my Anatomy class & we talk lifting/diet all of the time. I get a kick out of putting ultimate gym failures up on the screen to brighten the mood. Ive put up Jay Cutler going through his daily diet/meal prep and so many of the kids are seriously enthralled, lol. 

Gawd, I was horrible at squatting and preferred leg presses. 

Next year there should be some normalcy. I cant believe this years freshmen havent been on our campus yet, very weird! Best wishes to your son!

----------


## KittyO1

> Sounds like my wife. 21-years and when I go to the gym she drinks wine. Still wears same size as in high school which I have told her to keep to herself


Ugh yes!!! Its just not fair! He lost about 60lbs without doing anything...here I am busting my butt week after week and no one would ever know!  So not fair! 




> My students love weight training class!!! Our teacher is a great and knowledgeable guy & really caring. I deal with the older kids in my Anatomy class & we talk lifting/diet all of the time. I get a kick out of putting ultimate gym failures up on the screen to brighten the mood. Ive put up Jay Cutler going through his daily diet/meal prep and so many of the kids are seriously enthralled, lol. 
> 
> Gawd, I was horrible at squatting and preferred leg presses. 
> 
> Next year there should be some normalcy. I cant believe this years freshmen havent been on our campus yet, very weird! Best wishes to your son!


Thats great! Sucks about the schools this year. It really is detrimental to the ones who havent been able to go! Im grateful we live in a small town and they went back fulltime fairly quickly. 

I love me some leg press can definitely concentrate more on hitting the right muscles. Squats are literally full body, mind and cardio! Hahaha

----------


## KittyO1

Training has been going well...I did have a stomach bug after my last update and then a minor fender bender. Car was old so they totaled it. Had to get a new car. Did get a car that Ive been dreaming of for years- a 4 Runner! Absolutely love it but sure miss my hybrid Camrys gas mileage! Lol

----------


## KittyO1

> Going from a gas sipper to an SUV can be a big transition in a lot of ways! Braking distance, MPG, visibility... I used to own both a F-150 extended cab 4x4 and a Honda CRX (the little two seater from the 90's). Big difference and each time I switched from one to the other, I had to go over the list of things lol! But great that you got your dream car!


Absolutely! Turn radius too...took me a little while to feel comfortable parking haha

----------


## KittyO1

Funny story from the gym this morning 

Boy to training partner behind me in the gym (probably early 20s)-they put that big arch in their back so they dont have very far down to go...so it looks like theyre strong

This was right after I finished my last top set on bench. I just laughed and kept on. I wanted to educate them but I kept my mouth closed. Funny thing was their top sets were only 145- 10lbs more than mine. Good reminder to never stop learning! Theres always something you dont know!

----------


## wango

> Funny story from the gym this morning 
> 
> Boy to training partner behind me in the gym (probably early 20s)-they put that big arch in their back so they dont have very far down to go...so it looks like theyre strong
> 
> This was right after I finished my last top set on bench. I just laughed and kept on. I wanted to educate them but I kept my mouth closed. Funny thing was their top sets were only 145- 10lbs more than mine. Good reminder to never stop learning! Theres always something you dont know!


Lol Kitty. Hey, always best to take the high road. 

The last time my shoulder allowed me to do incline bench, the woman next to me kicked my ass. Im happy she didn't point and laugh. Of course she made me re-rack her weights and fill her water bottle, but at least she didnt laugh at me.

----------


## KittyO1

> Lol Kitty. Hey, always best to take the high road. 
> 
> The last time my shoulder allowed me to do incline bench, the woman next to me kicked my ass. Im happy she didn't point and laugh. Of course she made me re-rack her weights and fill her water bottle, but at least she didnt laugh at me.


Haha I love it! I wouldnt have paid any attention to how much they were benching until he wanted to throw shade. My arch isnt even anything crazy.

----------


## wango

> Could she have been laughing on the inside?


Probably while I wiped down her bench and re-tied her shoes for her.

----------


## KittyO1

Rest of the week didnt go as planned. Ended up taking the last half off from training due to a head cold. This dang pollen!! Lol Over the worst part now so should be back at it on Monday. Weight dropped this week- I was happy but coach was not! Lol Im still working on my mindset...this junk is hard!

----------


## wango

> Rest of the week didn’t go as planned. Ended up taking the last half off from training due to a head cold. This dang pollen!! Lol Over the worst part now so should be back at it on Monday. Weight dropped this week- I was happy but coach was not! Lol I’m still working on my mindset...this junk is hard!


Sorry to hear. Yeah this pollen is a pain. Here’s to a better week next week.

----------


## KittyO1

> Sorry to hear. Yeah this pollen is a pain. Heres to a better week next week.


Thank you! I was better last week and feel pretty much 100% this week. I was able to train all week last week but failed to log on here. Started a log on another forum so its been taking my attention.

----------


## KittyO1

Hope you guys are doing well! Been doing some work to try to help with the hip issues Ive been dealing with for a couple (or few) years now. The injury obviously wont go away but I have some imbalances/tight areas from compensating from the pain. My left psoas is tight, while my right one is basically lazy. The right side is the one that had the impingement and has a torn labrum. So Ive been working on trying to restore balance. 

Heres todays workout- was a pretty good session

Flat bench
45x15
75x8
95x8
115x5
125x3
135x3
140x1
135x3x3 sets
115x8
95x8 pause
(Got in my head and really struggled with 140-didnt get a full 2nd rep. So went back to 135 to be able to get sets of 3)

Flat DB bench 
55x7
55x6
55x5
(Each of these were just before failure)

Incline bench 
95x7x4 sets

Machine flyes 
115x10x3 sets
100x10x2 sets

Plate loaded dip machine 
2 plates per side x10x4 sets

SS with DB kickbacks (palm away)
15x12x4 sets

Cable crunches 
75x12x4 sets

Decline sit-ups
4 sets of 8-12

Cardio 

Stretching/mobility work

----------


## Hughinn

> Hope you guys are doing well! Been doing some work to try to help with the hip issues I’ve been dealing with for a couple (or few) years now. The injury obviously won’t go away but I have some imbalances/tight areas from compensating from the pain. My left psoas is tight, while my right one is basically lazy. The right side is the one that had the impingement and has a torn labrum. So I’ve been working on trying to restore balance. 
> 
> Here’s today’s workout- was a pretty good session
> 
> Flat bench
> 45x15
> 75x8
> 95x8
> 115x5
> ...


I break down the chest and shoulders similar to you. But I do core and abdomen work on lower body days instead of chest and shoulders. And always incorporate overhead pressing into chest days. 

The reason is that I found having sore abs sucks when I'm trying to squat or deadlift. But sore shoulders ain't so bad. 

I like your break out though. Very similar to mine.

----------


## KittyO1

> I break down the chest and shoulders similar to you. But I do core and abdomen work on lower body days instead of chest and shoulders. And always incorporate overhead pressing into chest days. 
> 
> The reason is that I found having sore abs sucks when I'm trying to squat or deadlift. But sore shoulders ain't so bad. 
> 
> I like your break out though. Very similar to mine.


Thanks! That is smart with the ab work. Sore abs definitely suck on squat day. I dont seem to have as much trouble with them on deadlift day but I do often switch up which day I train abs -honestly depending on which day I have time for more than 1-2 sets. I use to add shoulders on chest day too but found they were still sore when it was time to work them again

----------


## KittyO1

So apparently everyone is realizing they fell off the wagon with the new year resolutions and summer is around the corner- because the gym is getting more and more busy. I was more or less making up my workout as I went on today due to lack of options. Still had a good workout. 

Worked in a good bit of stretching and other work for my hips. 

Conv. Deadlifts 
45x8
95x8
135x5
185x3
225x3
255x3
275x1
255x3x4 sets

Single arm high row
80x10x4 sets 

Supported TBar rows 
2 plates x7x4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 
120x12x4 sets

Seated cable row 
120x12x4 sets

Straight arm pulldowns 
57.5x12x4 sets

Concentration curls 
25x8x4 sets

DB curls 
20x12x3 sets

Cardio

----------


## KittyO1

> That's a good back day for the gym being busy!


Thanks! It was! Wanted more in Deads but whats new?!

----------


## KittyO1

Thursdays workout:

Iso lat shoulder press 
35x12
55x8
**warmed up with these since the bars were taken...jumped as soon as I could to grab a bar. 

Push press 
75x8
95x5
115x3
125x2x2 sets
125x1
115x3x3 sets

SS with Lateral raises 
5x25x7 sets 

Klokov press 
45x12x2 sets 

Tri set:
DB shoulder press 
35x10x4 sets

SS with lateral raises (seated)


Band pull-a-parts and band over and backs throughout workout. 

Rear delt destroyer set (dropset)
25x60, 15x30, 10x20, 5x20, band holds/pulse to failure 

Face down front lateral raises 
15x15, 10x20, 5x30 dropset 

Cardio/ab work

----------


## KittyO1

Warmed up with some banded(hip circle) walks and walking lunges while waiting on a squat rack to open up. 

Squats 
95x8
135x5
165x5
185x5
205x1
225x0 ugh just not the day for it. 
185x8x4 sets
135x8x2 pause squats 
**everything felt super heavy today failed 225 - so dumb. Stripped the weight and reloaded 185 and just went for more reps today. 

Leg press 
4pps(463) x12
5pps(553)x12
6pps(643)x12x3 sets

Calf press 
3pps x25x3 sets

BB Hip thrusts 
275x10x4 sets

Leg extensions 
130x12x3 sets
Last set dropped did 55 to failure

GHR 
5 sets of 12

Good workout despite squats not going the way I planned. Had 2 different guys come up to me complimenting me and offering to spot me etc. I know its dumb, but it was encouraging. Ive struggled a good bit emotionally for the past few years. Not to mention, with this dumb pandemic, its made things harder to make gym friends etc.

----------

